# official likes and dislikes thread for the secret reaper 2011



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*Secret Reaper - here I am!!*

*YIPPPEEEEE!!!! 

Dear Reaper ( whomever you may be) I will make this BRIEF (not my ususal style - LOL) 

All I want for Halloween is my two front.... oh - no not that song - uh let's seeeeee..hmm

My likes: Any Halloween Forum logo wear ( yes - even the bikini panties) in size Medium!
( Then of course.... Ha Ha -- The new Frankenstein from Spirit ( oh yeah - that will qualify as a gift under $20... --- riiight!  

and basically anything that can be used to decorate the house inside or out! Can never have enough blow molds! 

We have an alien theme we are building up this year to go with our spaceship. And I sure could use something that will enable us to go pneumatic! wink wink

Dislikes:

Can't use too much blood/gore related stuff. WE make our own and the basement is already full of that. 

Otherwise - skys the limit!! BUT - whatever you do - DO NOT SEND GLITTER!!!!  Besides -- It only encourages Spookylicious Mama! (and it seems to jam up my vacuum lol lol)

So there you have it! 
Reap me baby - reap me!!*


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

Likes and Dislikes
like everything that has to do with Halloween but to be more specific,

For those of you who are crafty, I LOVE homemade, unique one of kind items and PVC candles!!!

Feel free to purchase items at yard sales and thrift shops. Some of my favorite items are from those type of sales.

This year our main theme is Esmerelda's (The Witch) Poison Apple Daycare. "We Care to Scare." Will be using zombie babies, Small skeletons, mummy babies, small childlike witches, etc to fill the daycare center. Spooky toys for the daycare are needed along with scary baby dolls, nursery stuff, etc. Anything that would go in a daycare center.

We ALWAYS have a graveyard so tombstones, rats, cats, skeleltons, spotlights, Scary graveyard type stuff always gets used.

The inside of the house is a combination witch's kitchen, fortune telling area so potion bottles, spellbooks, fortune telling items, would be great.

We have a pirate theme currently packed in the attic to revive some day so pirate things are always welcome too.

Some cutesy is ok but not so cute a three year old would want. Some gore is okay but don't like extreme gore.

If it finds its way to my house, it will get used!!!!! Except, don't need pumpkin carving kits, I've been carving for years and have quite the collection. I've already hit up the dollar store so don't need anymore items from there. I"M SOOOOO EXCITED!!!!!!!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

It might sound sort of disingenuous, but I can honestly say that I like just about anything Halloween, or horror related.  Aditionally like Ajbanz, I like homemade, used, yard sale, vintage and new things .  The only thing I am sort of iffy about is "cutsie or country", but heck I could even probably work that in some where too!!!  I try to change my displays from year to year and do both an inside and outside display. Soooooo... what ever you send will most definitely get put to use and be greatly appreciated.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm doing my first 'big' haunt this year, so I could use a wittle bit of everything lol.

Likes: body parts (arms, legs, hands, feet, heads, intestines), gross fake food, skeletons/skulls, black cats, owls, buzzard, rats, spiders, potion bottles and potion bottle labels, jars filled with specimens/oddities, spell books (real or homemade), black creepy cloth and/or black lace, candelabras, Funkins, Jack-O-Lanterns, vintage decor and even remake vintage. I too, love yard sale/flea market finds (old rusty bird cage, old candle holders, creepy portraits, rusty old lantern, BLOW MOLDS). I also appreciate homemade/crafty things like an eerie wreath or something  I like some country and primitive decor too. 
EDIT: Also love Yankee candle Halloween stuff. In need of some scary sounds music for my haunt too
EDIT #2: This is my second year throwing a costume party, so any party-ish type stuff (Halloween platters, bowls, baskets, table top food labels, etc) would be much appreciated  I also love books/magazines with Halloween ideas/recipes. 

Dislike: Overly cutesy/cartoon-ish decor, pirate stuff


----------



## greaseballs80 (Sep 25, 2009)

First time participating and so exited. Well, I like anything Halloween related. However, this year i would like anything Clown, Scary or Evil Clowns related, Circus or Carnival items, i am doing a Carnevil Theme this year. You can see a few of my decoration pics in my page to get a better understanding. Thanks 

Just in case my reaper is stuck, I do not mind yard, garage sale, homemade or thrift store items, doesn't really matter to me. I am sure i'll like it. 

Edit:

Dislikes: Too Gory and Bloody Stuff, Country or Glittery Stuff ( alittle glitter is ok)

A little more help: So I do both indoor and outdoor decor, as I do host halloween parties. My vision for the indoor is to try to make it look like the inside of a evil circus/carnival tent, with life size props, a popcorn machine, posters, circus/carnival games, and other decor (all in the evil circus/carnival theme. Most of my props will look like clowns form the Killer klown movie. Outdoor is still up in the air but, I'm leaning towards a mix of evil clown props and a cementary. If you have the talent I love one-of-a-kind pieces, but really I would love anything bought as well.


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

I'm a simple man that likes anything halloween. Our big theme this year is CandyLand.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

* 

Likes: I have a cemetery so anything for that would be great. I like anything Gothic/Victorian, Love old detailed candelabras , or large detailed candle sticks that I can paint. Am always in need of dark grey creepy cloth, but not the white one with the blood Love vintage halloween pieces or anything you might find at Elton Johns Halloween party Also am always in need of good Spooky music so burned CD's of anything like that always is appreciated. I would like to add Gargoyles to my likes, I really would like to add some really cool gargoyles to my decor! Also am always in need of any old table cloth made of lace in white or beige that I can dye, like table cloth size. Rubber rats are always good and oh light up plug in jack o lanterns. Oh and if the person who gets me knows how to make those super cool large drippy looking candles out of pvc pipe, feel free to send some my way  Special note to my reaper: I absolutely do not mind garage sale finds, I know you can find some pretty good stuff and for a great price so feel free to garage sale away for me if im your victim. I wasnt sure if the rules suggested that we had to buy new so I wanted my reaper to know its perfectly find to send me great yard sale finds or hand me downs Oh i cant wait to see who has me!!!! 

This year I am doing a Dia De Los Muertos theme so anything that might fit that theme would be good too.

Dislikes ; Not a fan of anything gore related or too cutesy and dont have much need for severed limbs. Also dont care for those Country halloween crafty items *


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

well, might as well put my 2 cents in too, 
Love the scary, classic side of Halloween ,skellys, bats ,ghosts, spiders, webs and things like that, especially anything witch related, to go in my witch area, do a grave yard, would love zombies for it, ground breakers, and am adding a bigger spider area,so anything to make that creeper would be good,
I love home made also, garage sale finds are good, need more animation , like the pvc candles, anything for lighting, LED spots/floods, etc. also indoor decor is ok too!
dislike overly cutsy and gory, movies, zombie babies and clowns
I guess that is it... maybe will think of more later


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

I like pretty much any type of traditional decor ~Witches, ghosts, jack o lanterns (love them!!) vampires, black cats, skeletons, etc. I also like anything Vintage Halloween, old or reproduction. Im not into cute/country Halloween or Gore. Have lots of rubber bats and spiders, so i dont need any more of those guys. Anything that glows in the dark would be amazing! My favorite movie of all time is Halloween. I would love a Michael Myers action figure! I would also be thrilled to get a Ouija Board. This year we are having an open house with a candy buffet, fire pit, inflatable haunted house, body toss, graveyard, funeral scene. Really, I am just happy with anything Halloween! I love Halloween Candy too..any kind is great!! It makes me happy to open a box full of assorted candies!! I do like Glittery Halloween things too! Oh, and I also love Michael Jackson. Hes not really Halloween related, but I like him anyway!


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

I'm doing a witch theme this year, so anything to do with that. Anything that could go in a witches den, or hut. Or anything to do with a cemetery.
I do indoor decorating and a haunt outside.


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

Im sooo excited. This year our theme is a undead funeral, so lots of zombies. our main focus is the graveyard so anything for that would be awsome. 

We love gore and anything really creepy.
Bats, Spiders, lighting of any kind is always great.
Oh and Im also fine with garage sale/thrift store finds, thats where some of my best stuff comes from. 
I also love the victorian era things.
My 4 year old tells me to add candy to our list of likes. 

Dislikes are, cutsey/country halloween items


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Woohoo!

I don't have a specific theme ever, other than my graveyard. I'm acquiring a bunch of bottles for a witch's kitchen for the first time. 

I like classic items - gargoyles, JOLs, skeletons, spiders, bats, cats. My outdoor display is a cemetery with goofy epitaphs. But for the inside, I like the elegant Gothic / Victorian stuff. Glitter is perfectly acceptable!

New / used / homemade / garage sale / hand-me-downs are all great. 

I don't like excessive gore, really cutesy or any of the TV monsters. 

*NO clowns* or I will send my 13 year old to live with you!!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Homemade. Love to see someone's handiwork and so anything would do. Seriously!! I collect homemade art _(of all kinds)_ and a Halloween item makes it even more precious.


----------



## velvetmay (Sep 22, 2009)

Likes: I like Gothic type items (Victorian some times). Anything old or vampire like. Things with velvet or lace make me blush. I'm doing a Twisted Fairy tales type party and would love to add to my decorations. Anything fairytales would be nice. 

Hint: If you can't think of something to give me, then I'm always looking for electronics or lighting. BUT I like crafty people so please as a LAST result buy me something. Garage Finds are always welcome though.

Some easy things you could make are: skeletons fairies, dragon eggs, or something on the fantasy side. Posters or blacklight reactive are nice.

Dislikes: I don't like anything gory or too cute. Nothing cute. I don't like the cheesy part of Halloween as much as most. Anything that a normal ten year old would love might not be appropriate. Oh and I define gory as bloody or House of 1000 corpses. No food please!


----------



## RunawayOctober (Jul 3, 2011)

We're having a mostly indoor party. I'll be doing a spider cave on the front porch. Tombstones, eyes in the bushes, spiderwebs and candles in the back. No really theme inside though debating on a witch/fortune telling area and butcher shop in kitchen. 

Likes: Spooky, but not too gory. LOVE anything anatomical or science in nature. Skulls (the more anatomically correct the better), bones, crows, owls, witch jars/labels, masquerade type masks, candles, zombies, ***Ouija Boards***, brains, candelabras, Halloween art just on the edge of not so Halloweeny that I can hang it year round , beakers, "laboratory", gargoyles, steampunkish or Victorian, mirrors, spell books, fortune telling, tarot, anything witch related, apothecary jars, busts, LOVE old books, jacobs ladders, orante or beat-up picture frames, don't mind gllitter.

Dislikes: Cutesy, county-ish, primitive. I don't have a whole lot of need for anything that moves or jumps. I don't know how to explain it but I lean more towards the glam/elegant/stationary than the screaming/jumping/moving stuff. NO CLOWNS. No movie or branded stuff please.

Just wanted to mention that my current decorations take up one box and most of that is one of those hollow Styrofoam pumpkins. I plan to make a lot over the next few months, but there's not really an issue with "having too many" of something.  Handmade, thrift, yardsale, hand-me-down, re/upcycled are my medium of choice, so don't be afraid to send anything like that. I can always repaint old or funky colored things if needed, so don't hesitate to send things that aren't "finished"

This is where I keep a lot of the ideas that I really like for planning my party: http://pinterest.com/runawayoctober/halloween/

Can't wait to get my victim. Mwhahaha!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

*To WHOM IT MAY CONCERN!!*

LOVE: CEMETERY, vampires, werewolf, Frankenstein, The bride of Frankenstein, witches, ghosts, reaper, BATS, skull heads, looking to collect life size and child size skellies, Toe-pincher coffin, outdoor props, grave yards, loves creepy, spooky, paranormally, sinister Halloween theme, elegant and gothic Halloween theme dishes and house hold items, Halloween baking theme books, Feather Masks, feather wings, candles, GROUND BREAKER, HALLOWEEN THEME BOOKS AND BAKING BOOK AS WELL. BEEN LOOKING FOR FRIGHT NIGHT SOUND TRACK. I WOULD LOVE TO HAVE IT BURN TO CD SINCE THEY SEEMS TO BE IMPOSSIBLE TO FIND. And life size props. Also Mummy, JOL, "eye" flowers that I seen of some of the Members have. Halloween candies BUT NOT GUMMIES, Halloween cupcakes themes that I like to try to design, tombstones....med to large size is what i am looking for and reapers

*HATE:* gory, cheesy, spiders, cheesy or cartoony Halloween theme dishes, country



Doing Witches theme this year. I dont know how though, still trying to figure it out.


----------



## Silver Lady (Jul 12, 2011)

LIKES: disney, love the evil queen, look like ursla the sea witch, halloween jewerly, nails, makeup, purses, vampires, witches, fall leaves, pumpkins, crafts, more elegant halloween decor, skulls, haunted mansion, halloween music, elvira, black cats, black clothes, shoes, shoes, shoes, and more size 10 shoes.

DISLIKES: gorey and cheesy, bloody, gross masks, body parts,


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Wheee....Secret Reaper officially kicks off the Halloween Season! (but then, does it ever really end?)

LIKES
Witches! Vintage (real or reproduction, just love the "look"). Jack o lanterns and pumpkins. Skellies. 

If your hands create it, I will love it. 

DISLIKES
Not a big gore fan (especially now that the young one has turned scaredy-cat on me. Tell me its just a phase, please!) Sparkly vampires are evil, and not in a good way.

THEME
Don't really have one. Trying to figure out how to haunt a pickup truck....


----------



## estertota (Oct 17, 2010)

*LIKES:* everything with Halloween related, everything related with Harry Potter, witches, pumpkins, vampires, really looking for fog mashine, lightning, inflatable decorations, Halloween stuff on party...
animated Halloween things 
Halloween nail tattos like black cats, witch, pumpkin
Halloween: aprons, 
Halloween: toys for little dogs (like orange colored rubber pumpkin to bite or bones
Halloween: aprons, 
everything related with Halloween in pumpkin orange, violet and black color, Dracula, vampires, witches, 
animated Halloween decorations (all which move like hands, witches, coffins etc)
orange, violet, black candles
outdoor decorations (Halloween Outdoor Set, plastic bunting, fringe banners, orange and violet, ghosts, witches with broom, pumpkins)
lightning
really looking for orange, violet, black frosting to cookies
Pumpkin Sipper Cup
Halloween party favors
Halloween clothes (socks etc)
Halloween toys and games like halloween twister or something like that
incenses

Every secret reaper would be very nice surprise.

*DISLIKES:* too gory and bloody stuff, spiders and other maggots, insects, pirate stuff.


----------



## bouncerbudz (May 4, 2009)

*I dont really follow 1 1theme. I have a kill room, a witches room, creepy baby room, a cemetery, And then I add 1 theme based idea. This year it looks to be clowns. So they will be mixed in throughout.

Like: gore, clowns, would love creepy carnival music, homemade props, garage sales/thrift shop, arms, legs, torsos,brains,guts,grave stones, skulls, spell books, ghosts, fortune telling, tarot, candelabras,

Like and Dislike: lol Tricky I know. I like Jason, freddy,pinhead,billy,etc ( personal collection) but I dislike decorating with Jason, freddy,pinhead,billy,etc for Halloween and party.

Dislike:Country, cutesy, glitter, 

Hope that helps out !!!*


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

*my likes and dislikes*

Likes : Skeletons and ghosts in a big scary cemetary and scarecrows are my main theme this year. Wicthes are also part of my haunt too. 


Dislikes : gory and cutey stuff. We have tons of tots, so, I have to always be careful!


----------



## Paulaween (Apr 16, 2011)

Oh I am so excited!!!
My likes and dislikes... 
Spiders and Webs, Tombstones and Coffins, And not to forget the Witches and Cauldrins!!! Things that go Bump and BOO in the night. These are a few of my favorite things.. Seroiusly I start to get all excited at the first sight of Purple and orange in the stores. And the candy corn..Halloween is the perfect excuse to be a little strange, to not act your age..It is my best creative time. I love to make something from nothing. 
Home made creations would top my list. I love aged, worn , distressed, tattered. I am not a big fan of cute or really gory. But hey attitudes change. I at first didn't like the zombie babies. now they are growing on me for sure. . really when it comes to halloween there isnt much I don't like.
Can go either way for inside or out. although I have more room for outside. No theme at our house. 
did I mention I was excited for this ?


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2011)

Oh lets see I love the spooky vintage Halloween stuff as well as new stuff that fits into that catagory. I love bats, rats, cats, owls, tombstones, skulls, skeles, JOLs and anything in between. I do an outdoor display filled with the classic haunt items no gore and light up blow molds and JOLs. If it looks like its spooky I love it especially creepy crawlies. Look to my 2010 haunt album and if it fits in there you are on the right track

Also indoors I do Beistles, pictures that change into ghouls, always can use more busts etc etc. 

Dislikes: I dont use blood and gore...Im a dry bones kind of guy!!


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Likes: Really really really love love love anything spidery that I can display all year (spiders minus the JOL's if that makes sense)

Anything and everything Halloween is exciting to me. Have many different themes in my yard haunt--I decorate inside and haunt outside vintage... witches... goblins.. vampires...warewolves...any and all of it is good . Moderate on the 'gore' please.


----------



## Lil Ghouliette (Nov 5, 2010)

This is for both myself & Ghouliet ~ consider us one Reapee! 

*Likes:* Non-baby zombies, body parts, skeletons & loose bones, spooky music, ground popper coffins (those small ones that look like just the top of the coffin), and pretty much any animal you may find in a cemetery (rats, birds, cats, dogs, bats, etc) - bonus points if any of these animals are ALSO zombies. Thrift store, yard sale & homemade items are awesome. 

*Dislikes:* Clowns (and circus themed stuff in general), zombie babies, anything too cutesy or glittery

Really, what we would love is things we can use in our cemetery. <3


----------



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

I like ghoulish, witchy, spooky, haunted. Not so much into blood and gore. Cute is good if it's spooky cute! Elegant, archaic and antique-ish are good too. Jack o lanterns are always appreciated.

Last year I got (among other nice things) a bar of soap shaped like a white sheet ghost. Loved it! It was one of those things...just odd enough, just peculiar enough.


----------



## Brimstonewitch (Aug 23, 2009)

The Auditor said:


> ....(especially now that the young one has turned scaredy-cat on me. Tell me its just a phase, please!)


I sooo wish I could tell you that. My daughter is 18 and NEVER had issues growing up until the last year or so and suddenly she is afraid of EVERYTHING! 
We watched Insidious last night and she slept on the couch with all the lights on! 

But back on topic ....

Likes: We are doing a swamp theme in the front yard with a cave/swamp witch in her lair in the garage. So anything that goes with that; bats, frogs, owls, spanish moss, alchemy bottles etc. Inside we are doing a haunted study/library in the front room so; ghostly books, candles, skelly's, mummy's and anything that compliments any of the above.

If it's gory and bloody I will LOVE it as well as homemade one of a kind items rock my world!

Dislikes: my only dislikes are cutesie and cartoonish items.


Getting SOOO excited!! *cheer*


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

Likes: anything halloween, paranormal, witchy related (esp. wicked witch of the west and witchiepoo). Could use some masks, a crystal ball, lamps but honestly I would like anything and everything that I can get. I'm really not picky.

dislikes: too much gore, blood is okay, severed limbs and brains are ok, but no other guts please. Or maggots...they make me gag!

I know there's more but I cant think!!!! lol

Edit: old or new doesn't matter to me, bought, picked up out of the yard, or made with your own claws...fine and dandy with me....didn't put that in my PM because I just thought of it....that happens when you read into things...lol

Trust me.....as long as it's not guts I'll love it!! And if all else fails just send me witch's hat and a big bag of autumn mix candy corn!!     Hint I'm leaning toward witches this year.


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

OK I signed up!

Likes: New at Halloween decorating, but I do a lot of different things: I have a graveyard, toxic waste dump, spider area, evil lawnmower, "medical area" , etc - so body parts are cool, indoor decorations, styrofoam heads, gargoyles, green string lights, skeletons/skulls, spiders, bats, spider webs.....I like lots of things....

Dislikes: Clowns (not my thing), old-fashioned stuff, overly theme related things (like Jason, Mike Myers, etc....)


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

I love pretty much anything Halloween related. I would love anything witch related that I could use indoors or out, anything that could be used in my graveyard, body parts(any kind), skulls(any kind and size), skeletons(any size), the Halloween related words that you can sit on a shelf or mantel, anything to put flame less candles in (ie: one of those cool skulls on a pedastools from Michaels for example) 


My only real dislike is Disney stuff. (Sorry, I wasn't raised on Disney stuff. I was to busy watching scary movies with my dad)


----------



## Sidnami (Apr 26, 2010)

Might as well post mine.

Likes: Monsters, monster costumes, Cyber Goth, Stream Punk, DVD for TV projector (to display giant eyeball, monsters or Halloween theme on window or outside), outfits for my Devil Girl project including thigh high boots. LED displays. Maybe some superheroes/villains stuff. Red led string light would be a plus too. I want to get rid of my old ones that uses up too much power. 

I'm mainly working on mannequins displays to dress up for my scene this year.

Dislikes: Cute stuff, inflatables, tombstones,


----------



## trentsketch (Aug 4, 2009)

Dear Secret Reaper,

I have been a very good boy this year. I kept Halloween in my heart and flipped out at the manager at Michaels when Christmas crafting supplies appeared before the papier mache skulls and foam pumpkins.

Dislikes: I don't do a gory haunt.

Likes: I only need to worry about new props on one haunt this year. The theme is the myth of Jack of the Lantern and it's set in a forest. What I'm looking for are critters--snakes, spiders, birds, monstrous creatures from the depths of the forest--and forest ambiance--plants, plants, and more plants--to fill in the gaps around the big scares already in progress. However, I am not opposed to any non-gory prop connected to the many assorted versions of the Jack myth. I'm combining them all into one super story anyway.

Thank you,

trentsketch


----------



## scarey (Feb 1, 2011)

Likes: Autum leaves, candles, candelabras, lanterns, unique vintage looking things, theme this year (and probably for a few years to come due to storage limitations in a townhouse) is nightmare before xmas--so anything that would fit into 'sally's kitchen', a xmas town scene room with a xmas tree dressed up for halloween, living room will be a haunted room (candles, webs)oh...and outside will be a graveyard most likely cause thats what it was last year =)

Dislikes: overly cutesy halloween decorations


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

Dislikes:

Inflatables of any sort. 

Props that have no resemblance to the real thing, or look like they were made for (or by) the 4yr. old and under crowd. 

Super gore fests: not scary. Some gross things? ok...overdone? No thanks, I don't care for cleaning up puke in my yard.

Strings of "halloween" lights. Cheesy. Except short strings of orange. Those are handy 

Likes: 


Bits & pieces for craft work (I'm a big fan of realism...or as close as you can get whilst creating mythical settings). Including, but not limited to:

Vampires
Ghosts
zombies
spiders
bats
witches accessories
gargoyles
dragons
gnomes
raven's & crows 
owls
Graveyards <- my favorite central theme
Church ruins...I so want to have a church in ruins lol! But that, may never happen in my graveyard. My homeowners association would have me crucified for leaving that up year round. Still, it's an awesome thought 
demons
roses
vines
mold & moss
Angels
Cherubs
Gothic architecture/design 


And lions & tigers, and bears. Oh MY!!! Lol! You know, the traditional scary things! Before anyone misconstrue's, I do have a younger section as well. It's just as dark & haunting, but w/o anything jumping out at them. The real scares are in the back yard.

I also adore lifelike small scale animatronics. So linkage, servo brackets, and related small parts if you're that type. That is one dark art I'm attempting learn now. Hence my owl taxidermy form expedition.  Bats, raven's & such are planned as well. Regardless, I need to win the lottery to do all of my projects I have stuck in my head.  


Bags of concrete, studs, PVC, EMT, paint, foam board....no really, just kidding here!  Really, I'm not picky. I love a wide range of stuff. I love to create, and appreciate the creativity of others  Hope you had a laugh reading all of this!


----------



## Kerimonster (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm so excited to participate for the first time!  

Likes: 
Anything that can be used outdoor or Indoor. I love pretty much everything to do with halloween, but especially: witches, frankenstein (I got engaged two weeks ago (in a castle!!) so anything bride of frankenstein too), horror movies, addams family, gore, pumpkins... 

Dislikes:
Folk/country looking halloween decorations. 

Can't wait for August!


----------



## doto (Nov 20, 2009)

I have 3 distinct areas with different themes. My front yard is a graveyard primarily made with Terra inspired tombstones and animated zombies. My garage is an underworld with animated demons. My walkway and porch is spiders, skulls, rats and my Spirit skull shrinker witch. This is by far the area that I need the most help with.

Some little things that might help me out....a lantern, lots of dollar store white cob webs, more spiders, rats, crows, vultures, bones, skulls and lots lots more bones for a project I am working on, blue spot light bulbs, a pair of zombie hands in cream/brown tones to go with my zombie masks used in props (see my album for masks). 

The big picture is there but I will benefit from smaller things which make a scene complete. If my Reaper can help me provide my haunt with a little "woman's touch" I 'd appreciate the help. 

I don't have gore, blood or cute glittering props, pirates or clowns. I don't need any tombstones or candles. 

Bethene, THANKS AGAIN!!!!!!!!


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

I'm continuing with the haunted elementary school theme again this year for my yard display, and hoping to add some new things. I will also have a cemetery/playground for my kiddies.

Likes: Anything to do with my theme pertaining to elementary school age zombies/kids. Zombie signs (i.e., zombie crossing, zombies at play, my zombie ate your honor student!, etc.), homemade props are great, as well as thrift store/garage sale things. Haunted books for a school library, stuff for the cemetery/playground. I also like witches, spiders and other classic Halloween things that are always of use, even if not for the theme. I decorate inside my house also, so if it doesn't work outside, it'll go inside! Oooh, I do like the pvc candles that most everyone has made. I haven't gotten around to it yet......

I don't really like much gore. I prefer creepy or eerie. No horror movies, please! They give me nightmares!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

love reading the likes and dis likes, it is so interesting to see the different things folks are interested in! LOL!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

bumping this up!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

giving it another bump


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

I was talking to my husband tonight about the secret reaper (cause im so excited lol) And my 4 year old pipes in and tells me I need to add candy to our list of likes. So add halloween candy to our list  gotta love kids


----------



## skullnbones (Aug 7, 2010)

My Dearest Reaper,


Likes:
Cemetery items, tombstone designs or epitaphs, Gothic, dark/gothic art, skulls, reapers, demons, gargoyles, crows, buzzards, skeletons, creepy cloth, garage sale/ second hand/ handmade items welcome. 
Love vintage Halloween posters, recipes, rockabilly Halloween music, & scary sounds. Any items and effort will be appreciated!

Dislikes: gore, zombie babies, dolls, cutesy or Autumn themed


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

Had a blast last year picking up things for my reapee. I think that is the best part of the exchange. 
I have several themes going. One area is Day of the Dead Wedding. Lots of tissue paper flowers and sugar skulls.
Another is haunted nursery. Kids toys turned dark.
The third is pumpkin room. I'm hoping to have about 200 pumpkins of all sizes. 
I've started collecting vintage Halloween. I guess I'm going through my second childhood. 
I love shopping at thrift stores and garage sales, and would love anything that comes from there. I haunt in the heart of the bible belt, so I try not to offend the neighbors with anything devil or witch.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Dee, that is funny, love things kids say!


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Likes: zombies, skulls/skeletons, spiderweb items, cemetery things, ravens, Victorian inspired items, carvable fake pumpkins

I throw a large indoor party with no particular theme, though cemetery items are prevalent. I do a Cabinet of Curiosities display as well (unique things typically found in nature, specimen, bones, eggs, etc).

I do also decorate my home for the season and last year I hosted a witch party in mid-October. I think I'll do so again this year and could certainly use more witch themed decor. 

Dislikes: Cutesy things, country style decor, movies (I own a ton already!), movie character items (except NBX), the color pink, Radco items/ornaments


Oh yeah, and handmade items are fantastic - nothing better than a unique prop or decoration! Garage sale/thrift store finds and hand-me-downs are fine too!


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

Dear Reaper,
I have also been a good girl this year.
This year's theme is gonna be a cross between whimsical and haunted harvest. I just built a black picket fence to do a better graveyard scene this year so tombstones are always welcome. Even the dollar store ones. I was gonna try to do a pumpkin patch since I'm obsessed with them so funkins or plug in pumpkins are always welcome as well. I also love skeletons, lenticular photos, anything to put flameless candles in and pvc candles are needed. Scarecrows are also needed for my haunted harvest theme. I also do a pumpkin carving party every year now so anything pumpkin would be great. I like old school Halloween decor it seems like.

Dislikes would be anything gorey, bloody or too morbid I guess. Don't really care for country decor or body parts too much either.


----------



## LawP (Dec 4, 2007)

I love anything witch-related, JOLs, boney bunch, spiders, traditional halloween - nothing gorey.


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

Likes: Human curiosities, victorian, spider web theme, pumpkin/fall scented candles, witches, black, white, orange, and purple things. Skeletons, skulls, owls. Oh! I know i've left tons of things out! Boney bunch. Halloween cupcakes. Cemeteries, ghosts, vintage fortune telling.

Would really like outdoor haunt decor or things to put on the porch. 

Dislikes: Bloody, gore,clowns, gross, not so big on glittery either. No candy and no photography.


*And if you've got Halloween stuff you don't want/use anymore...heck! throw 'em in the box!!


----------



## SonofJoker (Aug 26, 2010)

I like the classic Halloween items....Skeletons, bats, jack o'lanterns, skulls and other creepy things. Gore accepted. I do like handmade items, but I do like store bought items as well. 

I don't really care for overly cute items or all the glittery stuff. 

Our theme this year is the Rue Morgue with a little alchemy thrown in.


----------



## obcessedwithit (Jul 13, 2009)

classic halloween, skulls all kinds human and animal, bones, black decor, signs, pictures home made or store bought just about anything but , no glitter or gore


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

another bump to keep all 3 threads close together!


----------



## xtina666 (Jul 30, 2010)

Likes: vintage Halloween, anything jack o lantern, halloween/fall scented candles, candy (like fall or halloween M&M's, the seasonal hersheys, we dont get these in canada  lights, skeletons, witches, Halloween Magazines, kitchen decor (towels, oven mitts).

Dislikes: gore, clowns, zombies.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

bethene said:


> another bump to keep all 3 threads close together!



What goes *bump* in the night? Bethene!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

LOL, thats right!!!!!!!!


----------



## AmFatallyYours (Apr 8, 2009)

I am soooo very excited! 

Likes: Hand made, one of a kind pieces. Gothic. Macabre. Gore and blood. Graveyard pieces. Witches and witch related items (bottles, jars, etc.) Jack o' lanterns. Zombie babies.

Dislikes: Cutesie. Cartoony. Country. Glittery.


----------



## njwilk (Oct 18, 2005)

Can't believe I haven't participated in this before. I'm really excited!

I like skeletons, skulls, vintage Halloween, skeletons, pumpkins, bats, skeletons, bones, tombstones, skeletons, pirates, did I mention skeletons?
I don't like gore, bloody body parts, modern horror/scary movies. I like the classics - basically, if it was filmed in color, it's probably too recent to appeal to me.

Totally disinterested in clowns, witches, potion bottles, candles - those are the kind of things that just get re-gifted or yard-saled at my house.

I've been doing a pirate theme for years, front yard display only, no party or other entertaining, very little decor inside the house other than some vintage-look decorations and a Day of the Dead calacas collection that is on display year-round. I love building really big projects then obsessing about the details in the scene. This year's big projects so far have been a mermaid and a dragon. Yet I'm likely to spend a ridiculous amount of time fussing with the lights in the graveyard and placement of the tombstones.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

bumpp..............


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

C"mon folks, post your likes and dislikes! Poor bethene has been trying so hard to keep the posts together lol


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

I really like skeletons, creepy dolls, spider victims, Frankenstein, and creepier Halloween items. I'm not a big fan of the cutesy, glittery big eyed type of decorations. I mostly need stuff for my yearly outdoor Halloween Party. Thanks reaper for being awesome.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

bump..................


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

added pvc candles to my list!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

giving a bump


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

I have the following outside scenes:
Cemetery - Could use anything that would look creepy.
Witch - Need vultures, cats anything witchy.
Spider - Need egg sacks, spider victim, etc..

Other than that, I love anything that is classic haunted house, victorian, gothic, skulls, ghosts, reapers, demons, corpses, etc. I love re-purposed thrift store/garage sale finds, original props are fantastic, new or old works for me!! 

Dislikes: Cutesy, country, glitter, movie icons (Jason, Freddie, etc.), ultra gore or torture, aliens and zombies.


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

I'm bumping this up too before it get's lost in the shuffle


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

thanks Kallie,, we gotta keep it on the first page  with that in mind, bump bump bump!!!!!!!


----------



## doto (Nov 20, 2009)

How many people have joined in already? Has everyone added their likes and dislikes here?

oops an inadvertant bump.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

doto said:


> How many people have joined in already? Has everyone added their likes and dislikes here?
> 
> oops an inadvertant bump.



80 from what Bethene posted in the sign up thread  

Oops, I did it again! 


Offtopic/ Love your sig doto


----------



## DreamGaz (Oct 13, 2009)

I want to play, I want to play, I want to play (just signed up)

Likes & dislikes – any non cutesy Halloween items, I really love the unique one-off items so anything homemade/ thrift/ hand me downs, anything for my graveyard (especially snakes, bats, crows, buzzards), creepy office supplies that can make their way into cubeland, zombies, creepy sound effect CD.


----------



## doctoru2 (Oct 13, 2008)

*Ooh - happy fun time!

Inexpensive Likes: evil clowns, body parts, lhalloween lights (stings, eyes, strobes, etc.), black cloths for tables/chairs, evil babies or props, any small scary animatronic item, anything scary, etc.

Dislikes: cutesy Halloween items, overly expensive, kid Halloween items*


----------



## Zombiebxrs (Sep 28, 2010)

nothing too "cutesey". bats, skulls, skeletons, scary witches, jack-o-lanterns and gorey things are all good. love anything with Halloween or Happy Halloween on it. love great pumpkin charlie brown. i'd be happy with pretty much anything, so go for it. i'm excited!!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

bumping to keep near the other threads


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

and one more time


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

I'm super easy....no gore...blood, guts, severed limbs, etc

I'm more a Halloween classic lady...all the usual icons...pumpkins, ghosts, etc. Each year I do a different theme for my garage walkthrough. This year is Haunted Mansion themed. If I can't use it in the haunt, I can use it in my house!

TIA


----------



## Catatonic (Sep 10, 2006)

Yay!!! First reaper!! This is so exciting!! I'm not any different from others really..... I love pretty much anything halloween. Vintage (or folk) paper mache, Witch items, PVC candles, Potion bottles!!, Interesting yard sale finds, Attic finds, Ornate picture frames (random, I know), anything pumkin(ish). Homemade is fine too!! Whatever creative tresures are sent my direction will be appreciated and adored.  

Just putting this back out there (I suggested it a while back and then couldnt get on the site for ages).... I'd love to do a card exchange now or in the near future just to get the Halloween feeling flowing.... any takers? Will post elsewhere as well. 

Thanks!! Cant wait!!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i'm pretty easy to please. you can look in my profile album to see what i have gotten in the past. loved all of it. i also in my profile album have ...props i would like to have...that can give you ideas. i love love love homemade. i like scarey and halloweeny. bats, rats, crashed witches, blow molds, and door knockers i embellish in. i don't however like 2 of a kind, so i have a lot of the bats, rats, crashed witches, blow molds, and door knockers, so it might be hard to get me one of those without duplicating, unless it is homemade. i am doing a Adams/Munsters style haunt this year. 

dislikes...gory, cutsie, glittery, candles, and i'm not into masks...and i have so many movies already, i would be hard to buy for


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

sure catatonic, we will be having a card exchange for sure , i love all the cards I get, was looking at them the other day,


----------



## SPOOK-ELLA (Aug 11, 2010)

I am having a carnival theme for the kiddos this year. Bring on the clowns!  Actually anything carnival related, bugs, rotten candy, spiders, tombstones (for our haunted carnie cemetery). Anything glow in the dark for the blacklight room. I love things homemade, garage finds, second hand, or bought. Dislikes, anything over the top gory.
Cant wait to start shopping!


----------



## Ophelia (Nov 3, 2009)

Whew! I finally made it through all of the pages. I know it's only 8, but I've been able to get 1 or 2 in a day. 

Anyway, my dear Secret Reaper, here's a bit of a list to help you:

Likes: Mostly classic Halloween, indoor or outdoor. I have a cemetery out front, and I usually throw a party. I need some reason to show off my stash!  Bats, cats, witches, vintage, autumn(it's up from Sept.-Thanksgiving, and mixed in during Oct.), creepy. Double-take items, you know the ones that look normal at first, until your brain catches up. Yard/thrift sale items, homemade items are fantastic! Candy and chocolate(especially dark) is always welcome. 

Dislikes: Not so much into the movie characters, definitely no clowns. Minor gore is okay, but nothing excessive. Same with glitter, some is okay with me, but I don't want it to look like a legion of faeries exploded in my house. Nothing too cutesy or country. I'm a non-caffeine person, should that make a difference. I'm arachnophobic, so even though I decorate with spiders, I don't do realistic ones. I don't think my heart could take opening up a box with a lifelike spider inside of it! 

I hope this helps you out! I'll try and get my pictures up from past years to help guide you.

I'm really looking forward to this, everyone's lists are really making the wheels in my noggin turn!
Ophelia


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

giving this a bump up


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

bumpity bump bump


----------



## RunawayOctober (Jul 3, 2011)

Bumping, and added picture frames. These are so so handy for parties. Just print out a creepy looking label and you've got that extra something that sets you apart from other parties.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

and another bump


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

giving this a bit of a bump


----------



## Spooky Chef (Aug 14, 2008)

Likes: Pretty much anything, but I really like classic Halloween type things, witches, jack o lanterns, ghosts, vampires etc. I do like scary, not into cutesy stuff too much, but I am a HUGE Disney fan! I do a cemetery in the yard every year, so I like things like that too. No glitter please, lol!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Do the bumpty bump


----------



## Growler (Aug 12, 2008)

Glad you are all doing the bump. I completely missed this. DOH!

Since this is my first year I'll go easy. 

Likes: hmmm anything scarey. I LIKE gore! I can use anything for outside the house since that is where I basically decorate. I also like Nightmare before Xmas and Trick R Treat. Though I can use pretty much anything for my spookyville collection. Outside: I like to add things to my cemetary, any little pnuematic parts or electronics, and I can use lighting and anything that can go into a witches hut for next year. Planning early since this is the second year I couldn't do the hut.  

edit: I can use anything for witches and clowns. Those are my themes for the next two years. Midnight Syndicate music (have realm of shadows and born of the night). Any prop building suppies. Nothing needs to be new, I'm very happy with recycled or used items!

Dislikes: Cute things. Not into modern slasher flicks. No Michael Myers, Freddy Kruegger, Candy Man, etc. etc. "Sam from trick r treat is the exception. please no stretch spider webs, I shoot my own. lol 

Hope this will help and not be too picky.


----------



## gypsybandit (Sep 6, 2010)

Likes: Pirates, skeletons, and anything witchy. I love creepy. I also like classic and vintage.
Dislikes: Anything cutesy and glittery and CLOWNS......


My decorating theme is going to be haunted harvest. So anything harvesty.


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

B u m p i t u p


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

thanks Kymmm


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

and another!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

well, I guess another bump is in order~


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

Uhh yeah! Bump it up, come on now!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

*sticks rump out* BUMP!


----------



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

Yeah, um. So, now, uh, when I said I "didn't need any decorations," or whatever to that effect, what I meant was like, I don't need decorations for my haunt, because I have all that covered, I don't need any items to fit into the "theme" because it's mostly atmosphere and shadows, not a lot of "props" per se. 

But I don't mind having stuff to dress up the indoors for my own personal enjoyment, I love a nice little skeleton or monster-----*I loved the hot chocolate that came in the coffin container last year and the ghost-shaped bathroom soap, this was basically genius and a very good call on the part of you know who you were*--I guess the things that charm me most are not exactly "decorations" but *functional things* that happen to be in the shape of ghouls and goblins and their various incidentals.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

tomanderson, great idea to clarify that,will try to also send that to your reaper when the time comes


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

bumping it up once again


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

I would LIKE to BUMP this up!!!


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

Anything zombie or cemetery related this year.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I am bumping this up into the night!


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

I'll throw out some of my stuff here as well. That will bump this up too...

Love cemetary items. Tombstones (even photos of them) are great. 

We are working on a haunted garden theme for a haunted house at my son's daycare. Any man eating plants would be great.  We are going to take a lot of the props back home and just do a garden/swamp theme at home too. Of course a cemetary will be somewhere. We can't celebrate without one 

Dislikes" Spiders, overly bloody/gorey, glittery, and overly cute items. Vintage/classic is awesome though...

Oh and my little 2 1/2 year old son it getting into the holiday too!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

TD, that is a awesome tombstone!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

please check the list on page 12 of the official discussion page, and check out if your name is on it, if you think you signed up, and don't see your name please contact me


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

keeping the threads together!


----------



## killerhaunts (Jan 6, 2010)

*OMG I finally got through all 11 pages!! 

OK, here's mine:

Theme: Haunted House/Manor with Hall of Portraits, UNliving Room, Kids room and Garden.

Likes: Anything I could put into a haunted house, old books, jars, cobwebs, granny clothes, creepy dolls (normal dolls like from yard sale/thrift store-used and abused), skeletons, bones, skulls, etc. would be great. Also anything homemade or non-prop/decor is great too. Please surprise me! I love unexpected things!

Dislikes: Gorey, torture, real children things (zombie babies, etc.), glittery (save that for Spooki ) , cutesy, inflatables, lights (I got WAAAAY too many of these). Anything that would scar under 10 year olds (yes scar, not scare). 
My 3yr old is getting over hear Halloween fear she had last year. We let her hit the props and scary masks! Whatever works, right?

OOPS! I don't like famous monsters either (Freddy, Jason, Etc.)

*


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Lmao where do you get this stuff, TD?


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

MissMandy said:


> Lmao where do you get this stuff, TD?


Thanks MissMandy all I can say is....


----------



## njwilk (Oct 18, 2005)

tomanderson said:


> But I don't mind having stuff to dress up the indoors for my own personal enjoyment, I love a nice little skeleton or monster-----*I loved the hot chocolate that came in the coffin container last year and the ghost-shaped bathroom soap, this was basically genius and a very good call on the part of you know who you were*--I guess the things that charm me most are not exactly "decorations" but *functional things* that happen to be in the shape of ghouls and goblins and their various incidentals.


Yes! I love this. I pretty much have my haunt covered - although of course I can use more skulls or rats, who couldn't? But Halloween-y functional items!? Those are the best! I have hear-see-speak-no-evil skeletons sitting on my monitor, a dancing skeleton mousepad, mug with a spine handle (courtesy of my former chiropractor), calendars, skull covers for my earbuds - it's fun to be reminded all year of Halloween.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

bumpity bump bump!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

I love reading what everyone likes and doesn't like. Helps pass the time while we're waiting for our victim!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I do too, Mandy, of course, I am waiting for my victim also!!


----------



## peeweepinson (Aug 18, 2003)

I am doing an Edgar Allan Poe themed party with a graveyard at the side of the house this year. I would love anything Victorian-Halloween related. Here are some things I am needing: black cats, black birds (ravens), dark gray creepy cloth, wine bottle labels and apothecary labels, battery operated candles, lace curtains I can dye, or anything to do with a graveyard. 

I also like Halloween related cookbooks, how to decorate books, and love to read scary books. (Used is great for me on any book or anything Halloween related!) I could also use any burned cd's of music i.e. Midnight Syndicate or Nox Arcana (I have the 13th Hour from MidSyn but that is all.) I would appreicate anything homemade. Actually I would appreciated anything that has to do with Halloween and haunting.


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

I dislike anything cutesy at all. I love witches, vampires, frankenstein, slashers from 70s-80s horror flicks, skulls, bones, ghosts. I like lights. I especially like the creepy green color associated with halloween as well as the orange and black. I like homemade stuff but don't necessarily need it. I love anything and everything associated with carving pumpkins and am WAY into unique patterns and tools. Anything creepy or spooky would be fantastic. I'm thinking of trying my hand at making tombstones in the near future so anything that will help with that would be neat but isn't necessary at all either. I love dark chocolate and am a bit of a halloween candy fiend. I'm sure I'll think of other stuff and kick myself for not mentioning it.

Oh and I don't want anyone to be shy about listing what they like and dislike. I love it when I've read up a bunch about the person I'm going to reap. I love tailoring my gift to that specific person.

Edit: My favorite movie is Halloween but I like anything with slashers. I've never had a yankee candle and would love a votive by them but other candles that smell like cinnamon or pumpkins or anything else would be great. I also love cinnamon brooms. I like anything with black cats on it because I have three black cats. I love pumpkin carving tools but I've got a bunch of the Pumpkin Masters stuff. I love Halloween artwork or posters. I love those eerie green mini-lights from Walgreens but it's definitely not necessary. Homemade is always better than store bought. Candlesticks rule. PVC fake candles are awesome. Whatever you guys want to send me...I'd love to have any of it.


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

Tumblindice said:


>


Hill-Larry-US!!


----------



## lilangel_66071 (Sep 12, 2008)

ok here we go, Dislikes cutsey scarecrow's or sunflowerly fall stuff but thats about it ha. I love slasher film stuff, homemade stuff,little shop of horrors, old classics like dracula,witches,creature from the black lagoon , frankenstien ect.. I have an old dutch colonial home that we decorate with kind of a haunted mansion style haunt so anything to do with that, we have huge cemetary we put up in our yard with fence and gate. I love zombie's any skeleton's,bluckies, anything animated. love ravens,spiders,snakes ect... man i could go on and on and i LOVE HALLOWEEN CANDY PUMKINS AND CANDY CORN to eat or hershey candy bars. MY Favorites are WITCHES anything witch related or even a new witch to go with my collection would be great, eyeballs,couldrens ect...


----------



## digbugsgirl (Aug 15, 2007)

I like all Halloween except gory...no blood and guts, please. I especially like pumpkins, witches, bats, and ghosts. Candy corn, dark chocolate, and those fun-size Twizzlers that come out around Halloween are my favorite! I do, however, like ALL candy. 

Since my reaper from last year did her home work and really found out what I'm into in general life (thanks so much! Oh, and I really, really need to post pics!!!!), I'll list a few extras: I love to bake, I have 4 dogs (3 Jack Russells and 1 German Shepard....he's new since last year), and I love my Redskins!  I also happen to love the color orange and love to paint....whenever I get a free moment. Oh, I'm also an avid gardener and am learning to sew. Okay! I think that's it!!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I know I keep saying this, but it is true, I do so like to read every ones like and dis likes, I think my list is a bit boring next to every one elses!


----------



## djkeebz (Oct 1, 2005)

I am really into anything zombie related and skulls. I really enjoy bloody, gory, gross stuff! I am a fan of crappy slasher flicks, as well as good ones! I am into 80's stuff and am recently starting to like the vintage Halloween deco that I have seen. I am starting to collect Halloween looking liquor and wine bottles, so I can put them up year round. I have a Halloween party each year and can always add stuff for indoors or outdoors. I also like stickers or magnets I can put on my car or fridge! I also just started my spooky town collection last year so any accessories for that would be cool, or Dr Frakenscents scented oils or fog machine scents for the haunt.
I don't really care for the cutesy, kiddie, glittery stuff!


----------



## hauntfordad (Jan 2, 2010)

ok, this is my third year decorating. I don't have a front yard, but i have a small space in front of my house on the sidewalk that i decorate. 
My theme this year is frankenstein/mad lad. some anything that will add to that theme and that can be outside for the month of october. I had some stuff stolen last year, so i will be securing as much as possible.

yay, i remember be soooo excited last year when my box came from my reaper. had lots of fun shopping for my reaper as well.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Oh jeez, now I have to show everyone how anal I am, not just my reaper?  Okay, here goes -

Likes: Anything homemade!!
I like anything unique or unusual found at yard sales or thrift shops. I'm doing my first Witches Tea Party this year so anything witchy would be wonderful, esp toads or cats. I'm also making a witches garden and a fairy skelly garden, anything at all for those gardens would be much appreciated. I have a "cabinet of curiosities" for all my 'unique & unusual' finds, lol. I'm designating a shelf in the cabinet for mythical creatures but no shells or sea life please (I have tons). I'm always looking for things to go on my creepy dolls and toy display. Anything gothic, creepy, vintage, or humorous (in a warped way) interests me. Enjoy copying strange pictures off the internet and placing in frames for ambiance. Can never have enough candle holders. I am also a big fan of ravens.

Dislikes:
I don't particularly like blood & gore, pumpkins or scarecrows, and am not really a fan of commercial Halloween items. Skeletons, skulls, rats, and spiders are always good if you can find them on unique items. And puleeze, no blowmolds (no offense Mr. Gris).

And please, please, pretty please, no candy or edibles. I live in Florida and with the heat and humidity the box will be one big sticky mess, even in October.

_<edit>_ Trying to think of specific items in case my reaper is having difficulty. A home crafted spell book would be my ultimate wish. Skelly fairies would be great cause mine look pathetic. Ooh, I know brb...........................

I was looking for one of these butterflies in a jar but had no luck. They're supposedly on summer clearance at places like Walmart, Big Lots, etc
http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/96922-gemmys-butterfly-jar.html

But anything from a thrift shop is fine with me.

_back again_.....I just thought of something that I need - witch hands. I'm going to make a witch prop this year and I have a mask, an outfit, no stand but I'll stuff her with beach towels and put her in a chair lol. My budget's blown and come Friday I'm out of a job so if my reaper could find me cheap witchy hands or even the fake fingers it would be great. I could cut the top off of a pair of gloves and insert the fingers. Oh yeah, and a pair of gloves..... 

Note to my Reaper: Above, I gave specific suggestions (par the advice of the forum) but please do not feel that you have to find/make these items for me. Actually, I'm very easily pleased and I just want you to have fun selecting items.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

bumping this up!


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## sikntwizted (Oct 26, 2007)

I'm just fired up to be in on this. Missed it last year. I usually have outdoor stuff. Can handle weird/ odd indoor stuff too. Not picky here. Not a big fan of glitter. Can definately handle the bloody/ gory stuff. I like homemade props, and parts that I can make props into. I'll be happy with an old wall wart. Doesn't matter to me. Gonna try to set up a haunted bar to the covered outdoor area this year. Not sure if it'll happen though. Side note- I am a big gear head. Have a welder, large tractor, Jeep that I am mid restore on, motorcycles, and anything that you can think of outside. I'm the Jack-of-all-trades type. If I don't get what I want, I'll re-purpose it to make it work. Like I said, not picky. Bethene, You rock sista!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Ba bump


----------



## CROGLINVAMPIRE (Sep 21, 2006)

Ravens are always high on my list! Skulls...Edgar Allen Poe type stuff...Victorian classy horror my dislikes are anything cutsie and glitter...SO psyched for another year!!


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

bada bing, bada bump


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

and one more time


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

bump!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Skeletor (Jun 19, 2006)

Likes: I build a graveyard every year, so I would love anything dealing with that, tombstones, lanterns, zombies, skeletons, etc. Also, I'm continuing my walkthrough in the garage and I'm building a mad scientist labratory with a frankenstein that will pop up with pneumtatics, so anything that could help get me started on a mad lab would be awesome!

Dislikes: Cute things, Cheesy things, Glittery things, you get the picture!


----------



## djgeneral (Aug 13, 2008)

I love little cheaper things for my "village". I already bought a ton of things from Michaels this year because I just couldn't wait! But many of them it would be cool to have doubles if the person who gets me wants to go crazy and use 40/50% off coupons at Michaels and by all that 

I love fun things from Walmart, Walgreens, Target, etc. as well! 

I looooooooove creepy/scary things but cute and fun are also cool 

edit: Since people are asking for more info.. I will let you know which items I want from Michaels (if said person decides to go this route)

*1. Creepy Cotton Candy
2. Skeleton Mariachi Band
3. Halloween photos (set of 2)
4. Pile of Skulls
5. Tombstones (set of 5)
*

those are the ones I don't currently have! hope this helps.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

bump!!!!!!


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

bethene said:


> bump!!!!!!



Your wish is my command!


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## Darkabeus (Oct 7, 2010)

So here are my likes: Jack o Lanterns, ghosts, plastic blow mold anything, skulls (would really like a hollow plastic blow mold skull like the one Dr Kreepy uses in making Cheap Easy skulls http://www.youtube.com/user/drkreepy1#p/u/4/edhDTaLMpng).

Dislikes: Anything gory, or the like and that's about it.


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## frenchy (Dec 16, 2007)

ok i am in !
Likes: Witches Theme , Graveyard theme , light decoration 
Dislikes : disney theme , gory ,cutesy 

Frenchy


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Dislikes: gore, candy or other things that would melt. I am in Texas and believe me it would melt in the truck--possibly right up until Halloween. 

Likes:

WITCHES and things that go with them like black cats, hats, brooms, crystal balls, spells books, potion bottles, witch pictures printed off from net and framed etc.

GHOSTS

SPIDERS

BODY PARTS FOR CEMETERY OR WITCH'S KITCHEN

CEMETERY


WOULD LOVE A GREAT MIX OF HALLOWEEN MUSIC (not the bought things, I have tons of them---but I am not good at making my own CDs and hear lots of you talking about doing it.) I don't really like metal music, but some in a mix would be fine.

FORTUNE TELLER STUFF

HOMEMADE STUFF

PVC LED CANDLES (love it)

THINGS FOR MY CREEPY CANTINA SCREENED PORCH


Just about anything.


I still love all the above, but after spending the past week trying to catch up on the posts for the last few months when I was MIA on this board, I realized that with my time crunch life, what I really, really oogle is the thought of receiving cool things that are witch related. I have been looking at all the cool labels in the craft section and the pics posted of the witch bottles and spell books. As much as I love witches, I have just not had tim to develop this area. I have spent the past two years getting my life back in line with raising kids again as I took in two of my great nieces. For the past year, I have had only one, but let me tell you having a now 13 year old again (when my baby is 28) is life changing in many ways. The biggest area is the lack of time and energy that I seem t have for things like this. I tend to "buy" things since it is easier. I really want to develop my witch kitchen and my bottles, potions, spell books, cool LED candles. I really am having a problem finding good bottles to use. I just can't get this right. So, if my reaper happens to be crafty in these ways, I would promise to fly my broomstick over all your celebration if you bestowed me with things like this. But, on the other hand, all the above items would make me happy too.


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## whisper (Oct 1, 2009)

Ok, just signed up for my first reaper!

Likes: Pretty much anything Halloween. Love and appreciate homemade stuff. Anything scary or spooky.

dislikes: extreme gore, little kid cutesy. Some cutesy is ok, just not the kind of cutesy for little kids.


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Woo...my first reaper!

Likes - Gothic Macabre old school Edgar Allen Poe kind of stuff. Ravens, skulls, Graves, open books and candles. Subtle but dark. Potion bottles and ingredient lists etc. Not doing outdoors this year  so indoor display stuff is good. Anything that would be great in a classic black and white scene if that makes sense.

Dislikes - Blood, gore, not so subtle props! Not into zombies or clowns. Not into cute either. Not into body parts or any movie themed (as in Jason, saw etc)

I think the imagination is the greatest prop, so I guess that is why I like the more subtle dark things that make you wonder. Probably why in the Alfred Hitchcock or Rob Zombie arguments I go with Hitchcock!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

bump!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)




----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

If anyone who is signed up hasn't posted their likes/dislikes yet.....please post! We love reading em


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Double bubble, toil and trouble. Fire burn and cauldron BUMP!


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

Now THAT is a BUMP!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

bummp!!!................


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Raven's Hollow Cemetary said:


> Now THAT is a BUMP!



That kinda bump really sucks lol


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

*** gasp*** it was on pg 2 bumpin it hard. Just like I like my.....lollipops?


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

LOL, gothikren!!!!!!!! 
yeah, can't have these on page 2 oh no!!!!!!!!


----------



## halloweenfiend (Jul 2, 2010)

I guess I should post my likes and dislikes before I become the subject of a witch hunt.

"LIKES" - All characters associated with Halloween (witches, monsters, vampires, zombies, ect, ect. I like em all) , masks, heads, hands, tombstones, graveyards, skeletons, skulls, vintage items, lighting, 

"DISLIKES" - crafty knick knacks, glittery items, pretty much anything that can't be used for a haunt or halloween party

HALLOWEEN/SAMHAIN is my theme (as always) so I love it all!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Now when do I get my victim?


----------



## Halloween 2012 (Sep 3, 2009)

Likes: Anything pure Halloween, not the cutesie side of it, the gothic/victorian scary side of Halloween, not to into gore, look at some of my posts/projects and you'll have a pretty good understanding of what my haunts are about. Also anything made from the imagination regarding Halloween, I really enjoyed seeing some of the creative things people made last year, they were outstanding!

Dislikes: The glittery, cutesie side of Halloween, I love the scare tactics involved with Halloween not the funny/cute side (is their one???)

Whomever you may be, I will enjoy it! Thanks!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)




----------



## DreamGaz (Oct 13, 2009)

And one more bump to the top


----------



## greaseballs80 (Sep 25, 2009)

Bumpity bump


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## chop shop (Oct 31, 2010)

Lol ^^^^^


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

so many likes and dislikes


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)




----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Post away folks!


----------



## JenniferRene (Jul 14, 2011)

LIKES! - anything glittery (yes i love glitter), candelabras, skulls, pumpkins and jack o lanterns, any kind of lighting, candles, vintage halloween, anything michael myers related, anything witchy related (as long as its not cutesy) like spell books or potion jars, homemade crafts, horror art, anything purple, gold, black, or orange. 

DISLIKES - clowns, severed limbs, blood, gore, cutesy stuff

i dont have an actual haunt, i just love decorating!!!

thank you!


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## Brimstonewitch (Aug 23, 2009)

Tumblin...your bumps are killing me! I love em!


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

Brimstonewitch said:


> Tumblin...your bumps are killing me! I love em!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

*I'm so excited!*

I love anything homemade or unique. All for yard sale or thrift store finds! Theme: ghosts. I have them a little of everywhere. Also love werewolves and vampires... I am still proudly displaying my vampire valentines! Lol and I sleep with a stuff were-bear given to me by NOWHINNING. Also like classy or vintage Halloween dec., JOLs, lights, halloween clothing (xxl), socks, purses, jewelry! 

Dislikes: cheesy dec but cutesy ok. No gore or bloody (I have 3 kids under 5) or anything gross. 

I am so excited! This is my first year but I did get to drool over all the cool things my friends NOWHINNING and Spookyone received last year! Thanks in advance!


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)




----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

Fist bump!


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

Tumblindice said:


> Fist bump!


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## Brimstonewitch (Aug 23, 2009)

Tumblindice said:


>



Ok, I'm a total Yoda fan but this....is by far....my favorite!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

does anyone know when bethene is back from camping?


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Anyone else still need to post your likes/dislikes? I so enjoy reading them


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

hallorenescene said:


> does anyone know when bethene is back from camping?



Friday is the tale I was told. But we won't get our victims until the 18th afaik


----------



## greaseballs80 (Sep 25, 2009)

And one more bump to the top


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

MissMandy said:


> Anyone else still need to post your likes/dislikes? I so enjoy reading them


Yeah guys! Lets talk likes and dislikes. It's so fun to read what everyone likes.


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

Keep posting!! I just love reading them all!!!!


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Posting your likes and dislikes makes it SO much easier for your Reaper to get things you will like so come on peeps... post!!


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

When Bethene sends us our victim's names does she also forward their likes and dislikes?


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Tannasgach said:


> When Bethene sends us our victim's names does she also forward their likes and dislikes?



Yes she will


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

yup, will forward what is sent to me in the PM, it is also good to look at peoples albums and get ideas too!! but this thread is fun too! that way every one gets to read the likes and dislikes!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

hope the new people post their like and dis likes, told some too, hopefully they see this and post on it!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

does every one who is signed up have their likes and dislikes posted?


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

I do bethene  I'm a good ghoul!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Me, too! I even updated it again! LOL


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

I've posted mine. Does that mean I get my victim now?  Can't blame a girl for trying.


----------



## Mizerella (Aug 6, 2009)

Likes - Gothic , Haunted mansion, Edward Gorey, Martha Stewart, withces, goblins, cats, bats , rats, ravens, the witch hair garland and all the Halloween floral stems at michaels right now.

We do a garage haunt, and cemetery display.

Indoor decor, I do a classic set up in my family room all black and white. My living room is eclectic and vintage with black, orange, green, and some purple. 

Dislike/ don't fit my display- aliens, pirates, CLOWNS, excessive Gore...no intestines or guts. I'm good with hearts and brains and blood even a severed limb or two. I guess really just nothing to do with the digestive track.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Now that we're getting closer I'm starting to get nervous. Will I know what my victim would like?


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Tannasgach said:


> Now that we're getting closer I'm starting to get nervous. Will I know what my victim would like?


I was kind of thinking the same thing, especially because I came up with a great project idea while at Michael's that I would love to do. I see a lot of people that it would work for, crossing my fingers I get them!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Tanna, if you get some one who you need more help with just PM me and I can get with them to give you more, or rather more details for ideas


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

awww, thanks Bethene, but are you sure you want to be opening up that can of worms? You have your plate full already.

But if I get really stuck........


----------



## doto (Nov 20, 2009)

I edited my likes a little and noticed this thread was on page 2.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

Lol! I'm easy, I even like electronic junk  You should have seen the animated ground breaker I made in 2004. From an dead dvd drive's drawer slide mechanism, a blow molded skelly arm, a 5 gal. paint bucket, a broken motion detector light, a modified Scary Terry timer circuit, and a shovel! "A Shovel?" you ask. Yeah...buried the bucket in the ground and the hand/arm shot up seemingly out of the grave when triggered. 8 people peed themselves that night! Lol!  Best $20 prop....ever! I still chuckle at that one. 












Unfortunately, it was a victim of a lost storage unit back when the economy fell through the floor. Times were rough. :/ I really should build another one


----------



## hurricanegame (Oct 13, 2006)

Likes = Any fairly scary looking props I can hang, skeletons, pirates, ghosts, werewolf, pumpkins, witches etc..

Anything that can light up whether it be via candle, plugging it in - probably on the scary or tad scary side the better. 

Or anything I could use in a yard haunt..

Dislike - Comedic type props..don't really have many dislikes I can think of..


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

dear reaper... Have I told you lately that i love you? and i know I have the best reaper in the world (aside from myself of course haha!)

my life: I'm a full time editor and resume writer, am 33 going on 17 and have 2 kids (5 and almost 13) and a hubby and 11 cats and a giant man eating dog. and i truly am insane because im allergic to them (the animals, not the kids, though some days i wonder...LOL). both the kids love halloween! 

I'm very crafty and truly appreciate handmade items! ok, so some (MANY!) of you are much more crafty than me, but i still like to play with all the stuff and have fun turning the ordinary into the extraordinary (or at least halloweeny!). SO stuff youve found at thrift stores, yard sales, even hand me downs you dont need or have too many of are great too! I'm really not too picky LOL! 

I like witches and glitter and funkins and handmade stuff and stuff that im not able to make (LOL), and candles and candelabras and haunted house stuff and animated things/ things that light up and really... any and everything except gore or clowns. they freak me out. dont know why. theyre ok like... in a circus (where they belong) or a kids party but not as a prop or deco around my house LOL. I also REALLY need orange string lights! They are hard to come by around here!!! 

My pride is gretchen, an animated witch who oversees a small graveyard. Anything for that area would be awesome! Inside I do a mish mash of classic and GLITTERY! things! My daughter is turning 13 at the end of october and we are having a halloween bday party (YAY!) So anything for that would also be great! I would like some potions bottles or black lights to do glow in the dark jars of body parts and stuff too! 

this is what i had last year yeah... its not much (especially compare to so many of you talented folks) but... its getting a little better each year  i do a little inside, will be doing more this year especially since my kids 13th birthday is near halloween and were doing a halloween party for her. no particular theme... other than fairly traditional/ classic halloween.

dislikes= freddy/ michael myers type stuff... anything gory or overly grotesque (i have a little one to think of), clowns, country, anything overly cutesy (though id still use it more than likely LOL)

more pics here (and i just noticed... i dont take hardly ANY pics inside LOL) will have to change that his year


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

we are sure getting alot of folks signed up, I do enjoy reading the likes and dislikes!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Keep em coming ya'll


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i just keep working away on my secret reaper gift. still hoping i get a victum that will like it. if not, like i said, i will keep it.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

or you can always send it to me Hallo, assuming you won't have me for a victim!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

edited my like and dis likes a bit,


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

hallorenescene said:


> i just keep working away on my secret reaper gift. still hoping i get a victum that will like it. if not, like i said, i will keep it.


I think I am gonna do that, cause I really have an idea I want to do, and it would match a lot of people. If not well, I can come up with a spot for it!


----------



## Hearts1003 (Aug 23, 2010)

My first year doing the reaper thing so here goes. 
I have a graveyard/cemetery haunt I do in my front yard. Anything that can go in my haunt is wonderful! 
I have a witch stirring a cauldron. Trying to stir anyways. Wanting to add another witch to my display. I am working on a table to have out by my witches with potion bottles and whatnot. Hard finding plastic bottles that look like potion bottles. I want plastic so heathens cannot break them.
I LOVE werewolves and vampires! 
I go for the scare factor! I do have a couple blow up things in my yard. I like to have a little for everyone! A lady in my neighborhood told me her daughter made her drive by every night last year to see my Halloween lights and display.  OH! LIGHTING! I really need to light my haunt better. Making note of that. OK...
I'm thinking of making a Cemetery Reaper. The Monster Mud Reaper to be exact, from here on the forum. He looks awesome! Hope he turns better than my groundbreaker. Started last year trying to make my own groundbreaker but I'm not as handy as I thought.

I do not decorate inside. My nieces, nephews and dog would have it destroyed in two seconds! No joke! 
If you're not sure don't worry! I love anything Halloween! It's the thought that couns and my fam thinks I'm a nut wack anyways! 

I'm not huge on evil clowns. One terrorized me in a haunted house once! LOL Stephen Kings " IT" and that scene from Poltergeist?!?! Lol I still watch them. Killer Clowns From Outer Space cracks me up though! 
I'm not partial to the glittery stuff. Its neat but not my thing.


Anything that can go outside!!! I go full force outside! 

I LIED! I do decorate the mantel above the firplace. Kids and dog cannot reach up there. The oldest one knows not to touch my HALLOWEEN THINGS! He found out what happens once. Once. He he heee  Seriously I freaked out by crying hysterically. It was an accident. I had just worked so hard on my cemetery bird bath.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

well, Hearts1003, my family and most of my friends and co workers think I am a nut wack too!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

mmmm, bethie, wait till you see what i'm making this year. it's turning out nice. my sister and daughter are raving about it


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

ohh,,, can't wait!!!!!! make sure to take pics!


----------



## Mystikgarden (Aug 9, 2008)

Hi, This is my first year reaping.

Here it goes.

My likes- vintage looking decorations, black and white, I've seen a lot of "I don't like glitter" I LOVE glittery things, Edward Gorey, witches, bats, OWLS, haunted mansion, Wizards, Martha Stewart, moons, stars, pumpkins, homemade, unique, vampires, candelabras, skulls, pumpkin/fall scented candles, really anything pumpkin scented, OH, I don't know how I forgot this, I LOVE all things Disney halloween themed, haunted mansion & nmbc! I also like yard sale, regifts, stuff you don't want and anything else!

Dislikes- aliens,*CLOWNS*, anything Gorey, bloody, or severed, zombie babies (thanks bethene!), no candy or baked goods. (trying to lose weight)

No outdoor decorations. I live in an apartment so I can't really decorate outside


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

you would get along good with Spookiliciousmama, Mystikgarden, she loves glitter too, and purple glitter most of all!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

the list keeps getting longer~


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

what, mystik, you don't like clowns? but we just want to be your friend! really we do! i'm very nice


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I hope number 144 remembers to post on this thread,


----------



## seelie8504 (Oct 15, 2008)

I am so excited about Secret Reaper! I did it last year for the first time and it was wonderful!

My Likes: glittery stuff, vintage looking Halloween, witches, black and white stuff, skulls, pumpkins. I am a big baker (but I have lots of cookie cutters already ) so I love any decorating materials or neat Halloween themed decorations. I like those awesome Halloween scented candles that are usually out this time of year too! I also love homemade crafts!

Dislikes: anything overly cheesy/gorey/cutesy

I am not particularly sure what I am doing for Halloween this year. 2 years ago I had a huge party because I lived in a house with some roommates, last year was my first year in a townhouse but my job sent me to India over Halloween so I didn't really get a Halloween last year  (but India was pretty awesome!). I am thinking about doing a small party or maybe do a few small parties or dinners or horror movie nights so I can include all of my friends.


----------



## Hearts1003 (Aug 23, 2010)

My first year doing the reaper thing so here goes. 
I have a graveyard/cemetery haunt I do in my front yard. Anything that can go in my haunt is wonderful! 
I have a witch stirring a cauldron. Trying to stir anyways. Wanting to add another witch to my display. I am working on a table to have out by my witches with potion bottles and whatnot. Hard finding plastic bottles that look like potion bottles. I want plastic so heathens cannot break them.
I LOVE werewolves and vampires! 
I go for the scare factor! I do have a couple blow up things in my yard. I like to have a little for everyone! A lady in my neighborhood told me her daughter made her drive by every night last year to see my Halloween lights and display.  OH! LIGHTING! I really need to light my haunt better. Making note of that. OK...
I'm thinking of making a Cemetery Reaper. The Monster Mud Reaper to be exact, from here on the forum. He looks awesome! Hope he turns better than my groundbreaker. Started last year trying to make my own groundbreaker but I'm not as handy as I thought.

I do not decorate inside. My nieces, nephews and dog would have it destroyed in two seconds! No joke! 
If you're not sure don't worry! I love anything Halloween! It's the thought that couns and my fam thinks I'm a nut wack anyways! 

I'm not huge on evil clowns. One terrorized me in a haunted house once! LOL Stephen Kings " IT" and that scene from Poltergeist?!?! Lol I still watch them. Killer Clowns From Outer Space cracks me up though! 
I'm not partial to the glittery stuff. Its neat but not my thing.


Anything that can go outside!!! I go full force outside! 

I LIED! I do decorate the mantel above the firplace. Kids and dog cannot reach up there. The oldest one knows not to touch my HALLOWEEN THINGS! He found out what happens once. Once. He he heee  Seriously I freaked out by crying hysterically. It was an accident. I had just worked so hard on my cemetery bird bath.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

need the 2 newest sign up's to post on here!


----------



## nmcnary17 (Aug 19, 2010)

Likes - Outdoor decro for graveyard and witches area. rats, cats, skeletons, skulls, bones, owls, witches, pumpkins, mummys, potion bottles, bats, candelabras, ghost, ground breakers, big spiders, body parts, candles...anything home made 

Dislikes - clowns, snakes, and anything to glory for the kids


----------



## Mystikgarden (Aug 9, 2008)

hallorenescene said:


> what, mystik, you don't like clowns? but we just want to be your friend! really we do! i'm very nice


 I'm sure you are, but why do you have to look so C R E E P Y?!? !


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I think the clown thing is either or, people love 'em, or hate 'em and are scared by them, thats why stories like IT work so well, people are terrified~


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

Well, 'bout time I got with the program. So here we go...

I like....._anything_ that has to do with witches. I like skulls, ravens, JOL's, and other Halloween "icons". Love silhouettes (like of witches, birds, spiders, rats etc.) I do most of my decorating indoors for my Witches Wingding and our big Halloween party, but we do have a cemetery in the front yard. I would really like some of those PVC candles to put in the cemetery, if my reaper is so inclined.  Or anything else you might think would look good in there. Favorite colors are black and orange, go figure. Always looking for new things to put on the food table at the parties, like serving plates, utensils and the like. Also love Halloween related books, how-to's, crafts, decor, recipes, that sort of thing. OK, that's too much!!!!  Done now.


I dislike....clowns. Gory stuff. Country/primitive stuff. Have allergies related to smells, so none of those lovely good smelling candles  (bummer, huh?) Not big on glittery stuff (Sorry, Spooki....I know you love me anyway ) Did I mention clowns creep me out? Don't like zombie babies or creepy dolls. 

I love all things Halloween, and am really not as picky as I sound. I look at it this way...I want as much info about what my victim likes and doesn't like as possible, and I think my reaper wants to know the same about me, right?? 

Sounds corny, I know, but this gift exchange has become one of my very favorite parts of Halloween. It is just so much darn *FUN*!!! Thanks, Bethene for making this all possible!!


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

bethene said:


> I think the clown thing is either or, people love 'em, or hate 'em and are scared by them, thats why stories like IT work so well, people are terrified~


Well, now we all know which side of that fence* I'M *on, don't we????


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

So Happy to get to participate in my first Reaping - I don't know if this is too much information to provide since I am still a newbie...please forgive me if it is, I just tend to go on and on once I start talking about Halloween.

Likes: 
Style - My Halloween decorating style tends toward Gothic/Elegant Victorian type items, or classic Halloween 
Type - I think one of a kind or homemade are great including burned cd's of spooky music, I think garage sale or thrift store finds can be just as great as store bought. The more unique the item the better!!
Occassion - I throw an all out party every other year which this year will include a graveyard outside, a deck completely webbed in and spidered up, a mad lab in the basement, a witches kitchen complete with potions and a houseful of other Halloween decorations.
Ideas - This year I am going to try and work with lighting to add another element and have seen posts about the great micro-spot colored led lights sold at Jacks Tool Shed...I would be delighted with any color! I also love to create potion bottles so interesting bottles old or new are wonderful all by themselves, or potion bottles already created would be even better. Creepy items to put in my potion bottles that can just be interesting found items from walks in your neighborhood will be treasured for years to come. I also need more for my mad lab so creepy knives, cleavers, or bottles etc. and I can never get enough stretchy spider webs.

Dislikes:
Gory, cutesy and clowns. This is not a dislike but I already own all of the Midnight Syndicate music so don't need anymore but would love to try anything else.

These are only some likes/dislikes because we were asked to provide them. I guarantee you if its Halloween related I will LOVE it, be so grateful and will find a great place to display it!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I better remember to add to my dis likes zombie babies, I saw it on Hoochs list, I need to add a couple of things to mine I guess


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Well this thread had quite the jump! I love it


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Just edited my list too  (page 1)


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

I think i'll add to this too... I also dislike clowns!! I'm on the hate'm side of the fence.

I do like books. Crafts, recipes, how to, general halloween stories. And photos of cemetaries and architecture. 

can't wait for my victim!!!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

*jumps up and down* Yippy!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

oh shoot, forgot to go edit the list, , off to do that!


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

bethene said:


> oh shoot, forgot to go edit the list, , off to do that!



*Yell's to the group*  NO, NO, NO!!!! HOLD YOUR FIRE! Jeez you guys, it's only a list. Not a crime worthy of a death SENTENCE!! Man you people take everything Reaper way tooooo seriously!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

well, finally got to my list to edit it,,,,,,,,


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

If anyone hasn't posted their list, do it up! Times a runnin' out!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Also update your list, if need be


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

exactly, hope the new signees post, but have it in a PM any way,,,,,


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

Get on it, like ya want it people. Time's running out!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Get on it, like ya want it LOL If I had a dollar for every time I heard that one!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I think that some people still have not posted in this thread. hope they find it, it has been way on page 2 the past few times I checked`


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

MissMandy said:


> Get on it, like ya want it LOL If I had a dollar for every time I heard that one!


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

Raven's Hollow Cemetary said:


>


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

LOL...why thank ya. I'd love a cookie


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

well, guess I might have to PM the newbie signer uppers and let them know about this thread!


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

Bethene ...... 1st I haven't done mine yet I was waiting til closer to the handout of reaper names......... thereby making it easier for my reaper to shop for me right?  

2nd might I suggest you make a generic copy and paste note for your reapers (leaving a blank area for the name and address of the person you're assigning to them, plus the likes and dislikes they sent you), so that it's easier on you and also that way you won't have to pm all the newbies about this thread. You could just send add a message with their assigned reaper information saying something like don't forget to expand on your likes and dislikes by posting them in the official likes and dislikes thread for secret reaper 2011 (now isn't that a mouthfull)  just a thought I had to hopefully make it easier on you 

oooo and 3rd...... I really don't mind getting my Victim right away I know you're busy and would love one less to have to worry about sending out. By sending me mine now you could feel that lessening of responsibility


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

Book Title: All about me ......... everything a secret reaper would need to know.

Dedication page: I'd like to take a moment to dedicate this to the best secret reaper organizer on earth Bethene without you I wouldn't be posting here today. Thanks for all your hard work.

Chapter 1: My children my life........ I have one daughter and 3 sons....one of which is afraid of his own shadow (he turned 9 this year) and we're working on that. Last year he had to have someone go downstairs with him anytime he needed to because the Donna The Dead was downstairs on the wall..... Needless to say I love gorey scary props...... my 16 year old especially appreciates the props of that sort. (However Clowns scare the crud out of me but I'd still probably find a way to work in an evil clown-perhaps in the said 16 yr old's room)

Chapter 2: I'm a girly girl...... I love things that are glittery and sparkly and adore pumpkins , jack-0-lanters....... it was even my nickname as a child (pumpkin that is not jack0lanter). Perhaps that's where my love of Halloween comes from. I do like cutesy things tho not necessarily things that are country (tho I'd probably use them anyway).

Chapter 3: My bloody bathroom: I decorate everything inside my house and out. I even have tile bathroom walls which are great because I take red paint mixed with some dishwashing detergent (the detergent is important if you don't want to have to scrape the walls just ask my daughter .. she forgot it last year) and write help me in blood on the walls and smear bloody handprints on it. In our kitchen we use a blacklight and I have a ton of witches potion bottles that I've made. In the living room we always have a Halloween tree decked out, and outside I do at least a graveyard (we always have vacancies that need filling therefore I always need more tombstones).

Chapter 4: Boxes one can never ever have enough....... I have a box fetish... I love wooden boxes and things that are boxes that don't look like boxes. I love books as well, so the books that open up into boxes are really kewl and I would love something like that. 

Chapter 5: Fairies exist in my world........ I love fairies my best friend began me collecting fairies and gve me a really kewl fall autumn colored one. I have seen some posts on the forum that mention fairies in a bottle and those sound really kewl. I also like halloween dolls and stuffed animals as well. My son is especially fond of my singing ...... one eyed flying purple people eater. I think I wouldn't mind a creepy gunged up zombie baby doll either.

Chapter 6: I'm goth and I'm ok with it......... I have a love of almost all things gothic. My favorite color is black and that obnoxious toxic waste neon green color........ but I do love classic black and red things. I love all things vampire, (I have and love the Sookie stackhouse series (True Blood , and I even like sparkly vampires and have those books as well.)

Chapter 7: All you need to know about me: I'm a scoutmaster and a cubmaster so I throw a Halloween party every year for all of our boys plus the girlscout troop that meets where our boys do, so gross is kewl too. I love to scrapbook and make cards (Note if you haven't signed up for the card exchange make sure to do so.), My biggest collection of items is all of my Halloween things. You can never go wrong with this. I have 3 pets.... one black cat, one orange cat, and one large bassethound (he was a rescue). I have a huge fear of spiders, but I decorate with them anyway. I made some kewl eggsac things, but could use more large spiders to decorate the area with the eggsacks. I love coming on this forum and reading all about every aspect of the holiday. Thank you all for coming here too and letting me get my Halloween fix.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

thank you Gothikren, love your list, very organized, made it super easy for your reaper! 
I do have a sorta copy and past thing I do, plus forward, so I send what every one sent me, plus my copy and past section!


----------



## halloween junkie (Mar 14, 2009)

I mainly decorate outside so anything that could be used outside works for me. I also build alot of my props. So if it can be used for prop making that work too. I don't think anyone could give a bad gift at Halloween. What's not to love about anything Halloween related!


----------



## suzika (Jul 26, 2010)

I'm new to this, but, some of y'all will know me from ZP.

Likes: All things sparkly (I know, I am in the tiny minority here but, I love glitter). I am starting fresh with no outdoor Halloween decorations other than a couple foam pumpkins from last year. We have a concrete, covered porch and a huge tree in front of it to decorate. This is the first year we have a place of our own that we can decorate. I typically carve 20-30 pumpkins (last year was 31) year.

I collect Yankee Candle stuff, and have just started with the fall stuff. I have a lot of candles but, only one of Halloween ones, a Candy Corn one from last year.

I am always on the lookout for Halloween fabrics as I sew. I like inflatables, blowmolds, and the tackier the better. (put it this way, i desperately want the skeleton "pink" flamingos for my yard, and I do have gnomes on my porch already.)

I love vampires (except for the sparkly type), witches, pumpkins, pirates, zombies are ok, but not a favorite, werewolves are the same. 

Dislikes: Clowns. Seriously, I hate all things clowns, as I am terrified of them. Modern horror movie stuff, I like the older stuff.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

glad you guys found the likes thread


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Ok I hate clowns! Seriously! Don't like inflatables much. Love pirates! Skulls, candles, anything for my potions and curiosity cabinet, candles, anything Martha Stewart, anything graveyard, bugs, rats, creative things found at the thrift store are best!


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

I do a house party & decorate outside. Our theme this year is time warp. Not sure how I will apply that to the decor. Might just be invitation & costume theme. We have a pirates bar, laboratory themed bathroom, witch's themed bathroom, kitchen decor is classy skeletonware. 

Like: Would love anything handmade, ground breaker, tombstones, carved foam pumpkins, spell book, creepy plants, animated items, art... Love Disney especially Haunted Mansion, classy, vintage, creepy (but not too creepy - maybe spooky is a better word) gothic, card making supplies, skeletons, wine, Grandin Road style decor. 

Dislike: blood, gore, super scary, clowns, super cutesy, fall decor. Can't eat most candy, so no candy please.

Check out my photo albums for ideas. But, I will enjoy whatever I receive!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Keep em coming ya'll


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

glad you found this, HP!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

even though I am sending a list of likes and dislikes with your victim, some of the lists are a bit more detailed on this thread, so make sure to check it out!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Yes that is very true. Folks have added things to their list on here that aren't on bethene's list.


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

Names are already going out and I'm just now seeing this thread for the first time. Goood grief!


Dear Secret Reaper, 

Here is some insight as to what goes on inside Giggle Fairy's twisted mind.

I can handle "cutesy", but don't buy much of it myself. And because of my choice of career, I can definitely handle gore. I DO NOT OFFEND EASILY AT ALL! Glitter is alright in my book, too! I run the full spectrum and I'm VERY easy to please. This year I've got a wild hair up my butt and I'm really leaning towards a psycho-circus theme in part of my house. I'm also planning on dressing up as a wicked clown. Aside from that, these are some of the things I'm currently working on obtaining or "beefing up":

Cabinet of Curiosities - spell book, odds 'n ends and weird stuff. (I don't have any spell books.  I do, however, have some kind of really cool animal skull, but I have no clue what animal it belonged to.)
CLOWNS!!! MUST HAVE CLOWNS!!! I'm in a psycho-circus mood this year and desperately need wicked clown or circus items. 
I love creepy music. I have quite a bit, but would REALLY LOVE some _psycho circus/carnival_ music or pipe organs, love 'em!
Costumes - Costumes, wigs and masks are great. Old, new, adult, child, whatever size. I can use them for props if I can't stuff myself in them - this fairy totes around some big curves and ta-ta's! The bigger the costume, the better in my book. Would love clown stuff. 
Witch Hats - I love witch hats! Small, large, black, colored - doesn't matter to me. They are a canvass for me!
Faux Candles in various sizes/colors (i HATE cutting PVC, but LOVE the look; hope to work on some paper tube faux candles soon for "floating candles".)
Halloween Tree - the LARGER version; 6'-7'. _SEVERELY lacking ornaments_; store bought, homemade - doesn't matter to me!
Mad Scientists Lab - gadgets, specimens, beakers, test tubes, etc.
I love, love, love MAN EATING PLANTS! (Recent brainstorming idea: I'd like to create "garden" if you will of man eating plants or body-part growing plants; eyes, fingers, ears, etc.)
Graveyard - coffins, ground breakers, skeletons, bones, skulls, arms, legs, rats, bats, pumpkins, etc.
I'm an avid baker - cookie cutters (all sizes), candy molds, cake pans, you name it!
Books - Halloween books, recipe books, etc.
I'm also on a vintage Halloween kick. I love Victorian/goth/steampunk things as well. 
I like the creepy baby dolls that I've seen some members do here, but I don't own any as of yet. 


I'm not real big into the Feddie, Jason, Chucky, etc., type stuff. I'm old school when it comes to my movie monsters. I hope this helps you.



Sincerely,

Giggle Fairy


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

GiggleFairy said:


> this fairy totes around some big curves and ta-ta's!


LOL Giggle. This made me lmao!


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

MissMandy said:


> LOL Giggle. This made me lmao!



Yeah, well, just wanted my reaper to know that if they plan on me wearing anything, let's just say my parents wouldn't have been too happy if I would have brought home a "D" on my report card!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Bahahaha! I'm in the same boat as you chickie! So I feel your pain LOL


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

im feeling inadequate now LMAO


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Oh please don't, witchymom. Getting A's, B's or even C's on your report card is much better!


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

MissMandy said:


> Oh please don't, witchymom. Getting A's, B's or even C's on your report card is much better!


well i always was a slightly above average student but no a's here either LOL


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

LMFAO! Omg that was too funny


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

MissMandy said:


> LMFAO! Omg that was too funny


 took me a minute to get that phrasing right LOL


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

witchymom said:


> took me a minute to get that phrasing right LOL



Well put 

Lol! You womenfolk! It never fails to surprise that some of us prefer higher grades. They hold up better with time!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Bahahahaha! Luckily gravity hasn't been an issue for me yet


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

Raven's Hollow Cemetary said:


> Well put
> 
> Lol! You womenfolk! It never fails to surprise that some of us prefer higher grades. They hold up better with time!



cause we dont have as much errr.... to forget?  LOL

and to keep it on topic i updated my likes LMAO


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

witchymom said:


> cause we dont have as much errr.... to forget?  LOL
> 
> and to keep it on topic i updated my likes LMAO



 You killed my roll on debunking the guys always prefer big pumpkins myth.  Oh, and plastic pumpkins are gross!  RoFL! 


Ontopic/ VIC-TIM, VIC-TIM, VIC-TIM!!! <- I wants mine, pweeeez?


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

I know its not officially time yet but I keep sneaking in for a look to see if I have my victim yet. My poor sweet boyfriend....what's that honey, want to watch tv?..umm, well sure, give me just a minute to see if I have a victim.


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

Raven's Hollow Cemetary said:


> You killed my roll on debunking the guys always prefer big pumpkins myth.  Oh, and plastic pumpkins are gross!  RoFL!
> 
> 
> Ontopic/ VIC-TIM, VIC-TIM, VIC-TIM!!! <- I wants mine, pweeeez?


my cousin has plastic pumpkins and an IQ to match.... SHE is a walking horror movie.....


----------



## Herman Secret (Oct 1, 2007)

Hi fellow haunters

finally got around to signing up for 2011 Secret Reaper.

So here are my likes and dislikes

Likes - Mostly anything except cute and overly gory - Don't do movie characters in my haunt so I tend to avoid anything freddie, jason etc (although I do like the classic movie monsters). In my haunt I have a graveyard, and the garage haunt features : Torture chamber and cell, witches potion cabinet with potions and such and table of "witchy" things, haunted gallery (lenticular pictures, moving eye portraits) and I also have a display of curiosities and oddities so anything strange will fit in nicely.

I especially like home made items - most of my haunt is home made and love the one of a kind type of things, as long as it fits in with my haunt (which is pretty generic anyway)

Having been following the merchandise on sale in some of the stores, the Halloween items from Dollar General look kinda cool, so if its not available at Dollar Tree then I would welcome these items with open arms (btw I need zombie and and arms as well!) 

Lastly, being a great exponent of the garage sale finds (when I can find them!) anything found in thrift stores or garage/yard sales would be more than appreciated as well.

If you need any more inspiration, you can check out the photo galleries on my website www.mizehaunt.com

Thanks guys, I look forward to finding out who my reaper victim will be and start planning my reaper gift


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

^ Love your haunt HS, very inspirational! 





witchymom said:


> my cousin has plastic pumpkins and an IQ to match.... SHE is a walking horror movie.....



Ooooh, you have an animated prop that doesn't need batteries, A/C power, or air???    Luuuucky you!


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

Raven's Hollow Cemetary said:


> Ooooh, you have an animated prop that doesn't need batteries, A/C power, or air???    Luuuucky you!



yeah.... that pretty much describes her.... to bad she lives across the country. actually, no.... im glad she lives across the country LMAO


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

witchymom said:


> ....to bad she lives across the country. actually, no.... im glad she lives across the country LMAO



Hahaaaaaa! Wish I could say the same about my ex-wife! LOL!!


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

Raven's Hollow Cemetary said:


> Hahaaaaaa! Wish I could say the same about my ex-wife! LOL!!


LMAOOOOOOOOOOOOO im sure HER ex hubby wishes she lived over HERE! LOLOLOLOL


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

witchymom said:


> LMAOOOOOOOOOOOOO im sure HER ex hubby wishes she lived over HERE! LOLOLOLOL



LMAO!!! Nooooo, N.C. isn't nearly far enough away! I was thinking like...Antarctica, or Australia! Wait, I have friends in AU. I wouldn't wish that on them!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Lord have mercy. Pumpkin milkshake anyone?


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

MissMandy said:


> Lord have mercy. Pumpkin milkshake anyone?



I think I'ma be sick!







<- See earlier posts for context


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Oh good grief! LOL


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

*Okay I just signed up today! 

I sooooo did procrastinate but did sign up before the deadline nevertheless! 

My dislikes are: Anything too cute! But still I appreciate all thoughts and gestures of kindness any fellow HF member shares with another! I appreciate all and thank those in advance who participate! 

My Likes are: Skeletons, skulls, random bones, evil pumpkins, apothecary jars or potion bottles, PVC candles or some creepy homemade crafts! These will always go good in my Haunt! 


Take care my friends and have a great SR 2011 exchange!!! *


----------



## Halloween_Queen (Sep 20, 2008)

I signed up a few days after it opened but here are mine =) 

Likes: I love Ghosts especially. However i really like pumpkins, black cats, things that light up, glitter, skeletons/skulls, halloween/decorative candles, tombstones, anything really =)

Dislikes: Lots of gore, super cutesy, not a big fan of rats

I just moved into a new home, both indoor and outdoor items are fine. I'll be decorating inside more this year since not many can see my new house, and I don't have much interior decor. I love really everything to do with halloween =)

That about sums me up =)

I'm so excitedd!!


----------



## madame_mcspanky (Sep 21, 2010)

I can’t wait to get my victim! But in the meantime, I’ll just have to settle for posting my ‘likes and dislikes.’

Likes: Skeletons/skulls/bones, cats, zombies, shrunken heads, voo-doo dolls, anything that sparkles, creepy dolls, bats, owls, spiders and webs (not the stretch webbing, though), witchy things, gothy stuff, gore, indoor décor. I welcome thrift store items and will cherish anything handmade.


Dislikes: Cutesy country decor, stretchy spiderweb, bugs, clowns, snakes, frankie, vampires, candles (battery-operated candles are fine though), I don't really need any party supplies like plates or napkins. Unfortunately, my landlord doesn’t allow lawn decorations so outdoor décor is out for me.

I’m not really doing a theme this year, so just about anything goes. Chances are I’ll love anything you get.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Even though we all sent our likes/dislikes to bethene, it's still a good idea to post them here as well.


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

MissMandy said:


> Even though we all sent our likes/dislikes to bethene, it's still a good idea to post them here as well.


yup yup yup!!!! 

i want to stalk my victim so do me me a favor and make it easy  

LOL


----------



## badgirl (May 4, 2008)

Since it appears that everyone is getting their victims I figured I'd better get off my tail and post my likes and dislikes!

Likes: Vintage/Retro Halloween pieces, Pin-up and girly Halloween stuff, Haunted Mansion memorabilia (It's what made me love Halloween and I always torture my kids into riding it multiple times!), classy Halloween decor and any entertaining items as we have a big adult party every year, homemade items will be treasured and greatly appreciated as I <3 a creative mind and a fellow crafter, pvc candles (as I say I'm going to make them every year and never get time), spiders and bats and mice (oh my!), and most everything that screams HALLOWEEN! I am totally ok with unique finds, recycled, crafted, and thrift store pieces....sometimes the bargain makes the treasure all the more sweet!

Dislikes: Country/cutesy Halloween, Clowns, zombies, and gory stuff---I'm a foster mom and the scary stuff is way too much and too real for these kiddos. 

Thanks so much in advance. It's great to share our Halloween love with others who bleed orange and black! I'm sure I will love it all and will make a fool of myself dancing around on the front porch when my Halloween treasure arrives!


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

make sure you keep checking back for updates as well......and for those of you that have new ideas....update your lists.....I know i could use a lot more help from my victim


----------



## Zombiebxrs (Sep 28, 2010)

i love anything to do with Peanuts/Charlie Brown Halloween episode. and bats, and jack-o-lanterns, and skulls, skeletons, and scary witches, not cute witches. and i'd even be fine with a glittered skull. never got into the glitter thing last year, but since someone else will be getting it for me, why not? anything that celebrates halloween or has the words Halloween on it. hope this helps whoever gets me. oh, i'm a guy. so gory is good too!


----------



## ShelbiBabyyy (Sep 13, 2009)

Hey guys! I just signed up 

Bear with me, as this is my first year participating...although I did follow it all through last year in jealousy! hehe.

Here are my likes: 
Anything and everything to do with owls, I enjoy cute Halloween signs, black cats, candles, vintage decor, indoor decor mostly since I can't do much outdoors this year, cute blankets and socks, handmade items are treasured, garage sale/thrift store items, jack o' lanterns, michael myers, rob zombie, nightmare on elm street memorabilia, webbing, creepy cloth.

Annnd, my dislikes:
RATS, faux body parts, spiders, bugs, excessive glitter (I do like SOME), clowns, and pirates. 


I'm so excited. Let's get this thing going!  Can't wait to receive my 'victim'.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I actually just re-edited mine, forgot something else, duh!


----------



## purpleferrets3 (Jun 20, 2008)

Likes- Vintage Halloween,Primitives, witches, Nightmare before Christmas, Hocus Pocus,The Great Pumpkin, Pretty much anything thats old school halloween. Like ghosts,pumpkins bats, black cats etc..

Dislikes...Blood, guts and gore 

Im looking forward to seeing what everyone comes up with! Its been so much fun in the past.


----------



## Hearts1003 (Aug 23, 2010)

How do you edit your post?7


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

if you look at the bottom right of your post you should see an edit button


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Hearts1003 said:


> How do you edit your post?7



There should be an edit 'button' on your post.


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

MissMandy said:


> There should be an edit 'button' on your post.


JINX!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

witchymom said:


> JINX!



Bahahaha I haven't heard that one in awhile!


----------



## HauntedDiva (Oct 1, 2009)

Im an easy to please girl. Likes almost anything. Especially lemax, candles, yankee, skulls and skellys, gothic themed items, books, poe, headless horseman, dracula, lovecraft and other 1800's type horror, pirates, pumpkins, fortune telling and twisted fairy tales............ most things lol. About the only thing I'm not into is cheesy or overly cute.


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

I just updated my list.


----------



## Hearts1003 (Aug 23, 2010)

LOL! Thanks everyone!  Y'all are just the best!


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

just updated mine again...lol thats should clear it all up tho


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

have a couple of others that need to post here, hope they see it!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

well, I have noticed in the sending of victims that some people in their PM 's were quite skimpy in their list of likes and dislikes, please, make it easier on your reaper by giving a good list. many ideas.


----------



## CreepySpiders (Aug 4, 2010)

Update on my loves, uh, I mean likes... Spooky & creepy for sure. The people on The forum are so talented i would be honored to get something made by my reaper but totallywont wont be offended by something purchased either. Large crows, black cats, tombstones, candles, witchy stuff. Last year I didn't post any likes or dislikes and my reaper was amazing! One thing... I really dont care for cutesy.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

I sure hope some folks haven't forgotten about SR


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

bethene said:


> well, I have noticed in the sending of victims that some people in their PM 's were quite skimpy in their list of likes and dislikes, please, make it easier on your reaper by giving a good list. many ideas.




I couldn't agree more bethene! I think they should throw in everything but the kitchen sink! The more detailed the better!


----------



## Growler (Aug 12, 2008)

Bumping with my edit to my "wants". I realised that when I mentioned some victums were limited I had better go back and add some stuff myself to make it easier.


----------



## terri73 (Dec 7, 2009)

Thought I had better add my likes/dislike since we are all getting our victims soon!! Yay!!

Dislikes: Werewolfs, vampires, clowns, cutesy sweet decorations, happy looking ghosts, I have plenty of trick or treat pail pumpkins. Don't need spiders, ant, bugs, cobwebs. 

Likes: Witches, zombies, dead people/things for a cematary, tombstones, black birds, crosses,angels & etc that could set in a cematary, pumpkins, jacko lanterns, skeltons, body parts, candles,really anything creepy or scary. 

Doesn't matter if things are new, recycled or homemade I love everything Halloween and will be so thankful for anything. 

I was going to do hansel & gretel this year but over the weekend changed my mind. I'm sticking to a cematary theme.


----------



## midnightterror (Oct 7, 2009)

I like all Halloween related items, but the scary part of it and haunted. Not into the cute stuff, i like the creepy haunted house items. I have a cementary scene outside so anything for that i like jack o lanters, ghost, skeletons, CANDY! Gothic Stuff anything just related to Halloween will be it for outdoor decor or indoor. Homemade one of a kind stuff is great too, gory corpses!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

glad we got some more to list! I think a few are still not on here


----------



## liuoliveira (Oct 2, 2008)

I love CLOWNS ..My haunt this year its all about CLOWNS

I dont like chesse decorations , Not into the cute stuff


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

Alright, here I am FINALLY! I will do my best.

First of all, I LOVE HOMEMADE! LOVE IT! That would ALWAYS be my first choice. Even if you made something I already had I would have yours and it would be unique and I would be grateful!

Likes: I could use more character things, like body parts that could be used or heads or masks. I LOVE latex masks and don't have enough. a corpse would be cool, but am I asking too much? Maybe not if you got one to toss out. If you have things that need repair and you don't want to deal with it any longer, I would love that too. I will fix it or do something with it. I am fine with used items, thrift store finds and garage sale stuff. Often times you get a bigger bang for your buck that way. I love how to stuff like books and whatever. 

Specifically, I LOVE old Halloween like Dracula and vampires (not the Anne Rice kind), coffins, books, wizardry, potions and bottles, spells, poetry, witchcraft type stuff, bats, zombies, skulls and bones: love these I don't have enough, Spiders: I have plenty of spider webs though, I have black lights so black light stuff, ghosts but not the cutesy kind, mechanical stuff rocks and Maybe a contraption or something I could make something out of would be ok. I would love a wiper motor to play with... I read on here one time someone got like a hundred of them, so if you have one lying around that's cool.

Dislikes: Not really into cutesy halloween and please no plush things. While I am okay with clowns,personally. No clowns please. Also not the throwing up bloody butcher shop kind of things: no thank you on that at this time: I see the corpse as being different from these types of things, corpses are very cool and dead and not sticky. no spider webs please I have plenty of them. 

That good? I could totally go on and on and on. LOL Thank you by the way. I will let you know when I got it.  I hope the person I send mine to will like it as well.


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

I thought I should elaborate on my likes/dislikes just in case I've stumped my reaper.

*Dislikes*: I'm not really into any 1980 and later movie themed characters or decorations (saw, jason, freddy, etc). Cute stuff, glitter, not really into the 'harvest' stuff, not really into the gore

*Likes*: I love vintage halloween items from (1920-1960ish), real x-rays from people, old newspaper with the date of Oct. 31 (any year), I love hand-made items. I'm in desperate need of white flat sheets for my party this year. I've been searching thrift stores trying to find used, cheap (under $3) sheets for my party. I need about 25 and only have 6, I believe. I _do _like old (I mean old) movie type poster of old creepy movies like the Blob or old Frankenstein. I'm in love with some of the crafts on here, too like the little monster plants and creepy doll. You can search to see what threads I've been commenting on, too. That may help you out. 

Hope that helps. 

~Red


----------



## estertota (Oct 17, 2010)

I have edited my list on page 2


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

That is awesome red... But I was just wondering don't x rays have some type of dangerous material or something? I have some x-rays of my mom's brain. So cool believe me. But I haven't used them yet. What you know about that. Not sure this is the place to post so you can PM me if you want.


----------



## badgirl (May 4, 2008)

Edited my Likes/Dislikes as everyone keeps screaming MORE DETAILS! Hope everyone is doing the same so I can find just the right reaper gifts for my victim!!!


----------



## digbugsgirl (Aug 15, 2007)

Oooo! I love vintage Halloween, too! I don't think I mentioned that. I've been looking around for some vintage Halloween decos, but some of it is so darn expensive.


----------



## greaseballs80 (Sep 25, 2009)

Edited My info as well.


----------



## doto (Nov 20, 2009)

> That is awesome red... But I was just wondering don't x rays have some type of dangerous material or something? I have some x-rays of my mom's brain. So cool believe me. But I haven't used them yet. What you know about that. Not sure this is the place to post so you can PM me if you want.


Don't worry about the X-ray films being dangerous. The films themselves can cause you no harm. If you want to be certain take them and photocopy them or scan and print them. Go ahead and use them.


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

having fun visiting random profiles...


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

witchymom said:


> having fun visiting random profiles...


Having fun seeing who has visited mine!

Updated my likes since everyone is saying more is better.


----------



## djgeneral (Aug 13, 2008)

I updated my stuff as well!

http://www.halloweenforum.com/gener...read-secret-reaper-2011-a-14.html#post1117142

^^ right there


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

im at the top of page 21.

i mean.. in case you need to know  LMAO


----------



## Azrielle (Aug 24, 2009)

I love homemade and original items! Don't mind repurposed and thrift/garage finds. Anything thats witches,potions,black cats & magical books. Love vintage halloween! Anything gothic & dark,ravens,owls,Poe. I don't mind black glitter,in the right places. I Love royal purple,silver & black. Funky statues & pumpkins.
I don't like clowns,blood & gore,cutesy or plush toys. Nothing too sick & twisted. 
I will appreciate anything that my reaper puts thought into!! 
Now if only I knew who my victim was........patiently waiting......


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

SimplyJenn said:


> That is awesome red... But I was just wondering don't x rays have some type of dangerous material or something? I have some x-rays of my mom's brain. So cool believe me. But I haven't used them yet. What you know about that. Not sure this is the place to post so you can PM me if you want.


Hey Jen, I pm'd you, but x-rays are okay to have... check out my message for more details.


----------



## djkeebz (Oct 1, 2005)

How about we post what our favorite candys are....just in case someone wanted to give some, you would know what they like! I will start! I like anything sour, like shock tarts, sour patch kids, stuff lie that. Who's next?


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i have 3 xrays of my husbands heart after his heart attack. they gave them to us. i don't think they would do that if they were harmful. one is after his attack. one is after they ballooned him. and one is after they put three stints in. 

i love dove, bliss, peanut butter kisses, bottle caps, red licorace


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Hmm....I'm wondering if it's wise to send chocolate this time of year? lol


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

With 50 plus days of triple digit temps in Texas, don't send anything that will melt.


----------



## madame_mcspanky (Sep 21, 2010)

SimplyJenn said:


> That is awesome red... But I was just wondering don't x rays have some type of dangerous material or something? I have some x-rays of my mom's brain. So cool believe me. But I haven't used them yet. What you know about that. Not sure this is the place to post so you can PM me if you want.



X-ray films won't harm you. 

Hallows, I wish I could grab you some from the office I work at, but they sell the bad and/or test films to some outside company (to extract the silver halides and make $$).


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

If my Reaper needs any more info from me, just PM me and I will be happy to steer you in the right direction.. hee hee.. LOL! JUST KIDDING!!!


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

madame_mcspanky said:


> X-ray films won't harm you.
> 
> Hallows, I wish I could grab you some from the office I work at, but they sell the bad and/or test films to some outside company (to extract the silver halides and make $$).


Ah, thanks for the thought Madame. There's a place here in WA that sells them online. I think I can get 30 for 65.00, I believe. I haven't forked out the bucks for those, but I may.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2011)

I am hearing rumors that a few people have already shipped!! That means victims will get things soon!


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Likes: Classic Halloween. Subtle Creepy. Macabre. Spooky. Skeletons and skulls. The traditional Halloween characters, witches, ghosts, skeletons, werewolves, monsters, etc. Graveyards and tombstones, pumpkins, candles real and fake, Lanterns. Steampunk. Fall things. I’m working on making everything by hand so any supplies would be cool too. Anything handmade or second hand is great. Day of the Dead themed items. Haunted Houses. Fabric. Music similar to Kristen Lawrence’s broom with a view or Virgil’s night sins (Have both).

Dislikes: Super cutesy. Clowns. Devils. Jason. Mike Myers. Gore. Dead babies. 

If my secret reaper is reading this, Thank you so much in advance, and I know I put a lot in here but that’s because I am stumped on what to get for my reapee… honestly I will be happy with anything knowing you took the time to stalk me!!  LOL


----------



## madame_mcspanky (Sep 21, 2010)

A girl has to be prepared in case her secret reaper comes stalking, so just in case:

There are a couple Dollar Tree things that I really like this season like any of these or these (I especially love the graveyard mat. Or the Green spider. Neither of which my Dollar store has in stock). I could use a black table runner for my counter top- maybe in a spider theme or something. Hmm, what else? Oooo, I know I said no outdoor stuff (b/c of my grumpy landlord), but I kinda want a zombie hand yard stake or two to put in the planters outside my front door. They wouldn't be in the lawn so it doesn't count! haha. 

I know you'll send me something amazing, Reaper. Afterall, I've been such a good girl this year.


----------



## madame_mcspanky (Sep 21, 2010)

HAHAHA. . . j/k, I've been totally WICKED!


----------



## Angelique_NM (Aug 6, 2010)

I can’t wait to participate in this, I just got my victim  Here’s my likes/dislikes (it took me quite a while to make the list but it’s pretty thorough and hopefully helps my Reaper rather than me just saying "anything" lol). *Agrees with the others on this thread about posting as much information as possible*

New/Used/Home Made/Thrift Store or Yard Sale Find any would be good 

Likes: 
Craft (Halloween Ribbon/Punches/Stamps/Stencils/Confetti), Tinsel/Garland, Magazines/Store Catalogues, Bake ware (Cookie/Cake Pan, Ice/Chocolate/Jelly Mould), Battery operated lights/light string sets, Kitchenware (Tea towel/Oven mitt/Placemat or Tablecloth), Signs/Plaques, Jackolanterns (especially battery operated ones). Novelty Jewellery, Creepy Cloth, Door Covers, Window Clings, Inflatables (the vinyl blow up type), Banners, Yard Decorations, Snow globes, Party ware, Glitter/cutesy and glam Halloween is fine with me , Themed Foods/Candy/Chocolates, Plush Toys, Bottle Labels, Any Dollar store/section Halloween stuff…
If in doubt check out my albums (Log out first…then your not as easily identifiable)

Dislikes: 
Not really into anything too gory but creepy is fine, not too into primitive Halloween at the moment, Zombie Babies, anything with feathers, nothing Pirate or zombie themed because it wouldn’t fit anywhere in the yard haunt or the party, I have enough skeletons for now and rubber bats/spiders, cauldron and pumpkin buckets or spider webs. Nothing that the post won’t allow here, I checked on the website and this is what we’re not supposed to send so I’m thinking it can’t be sent here either: No lithium/car/dry cell batteries, living creatures (sorry, lol), seeds etc.. I hope this helps.

Themes: 
Jackolanterns, Disney, Tim Burton/NBC, Harry Potter, Twilight, Salem, Gargoyles, Cauldrons, Witches, Martha Stewart, BHG, Creepy, Vampires, Bats, Cats, Rats, Clowns, Gothic, Werewolves, Carnivals, Fairy tales/Nursery Rhymes, Spooky, Eerie, Moons, Stars, SpongeBob Squarepants, Skelanimals, Victorian Gothic, Masquerade, Haunted Mansion, Forests, Scary Scarecrows, Ravens/Crows…

Our yard haunt is usually a graveyard with a pumpkin patch. Inside our “party room” are some props and discount store decorations…anything with a Jackolantern nearly lol This year I will be incorporating a Gothic Mansion atmosphere in the rest of the house. Last year we described our party as “Tim Burton meets the Addams Family”. 

Angelique_NM


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

Likes: pumpkins, skeletons, rats, bats, witches, spiders---classic stuff!

Hates: overly cute or bloody gore


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

madame_mcspanky said:


> HAHAHA. . . j/k, I've been totally WICKED!


*Well I just wanted to say that your name is one of the best names Ive seen in a long time, LOVE IT!*


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

thx evryone 4 the x-ray info. red whn i gt 2 the x-rays i may send u one if u want. i just gotta get 2 it first.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Added another update for my Reaper.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Gigglefairy's advice is great---throw in everything including the kitchen sink! The more info the better.

I have spent a lot of time on this thread during the past few weeks because it gives me pleasure to get to know each of you. That and the fact that there is no halloween stuff out here yet!!!!!

One thing that I noticed was that we all use terms that are potentially confusing to others. Some of the things listed include:

primitives, retro, vintage lookin things, classic Halloween, creepy, creepier Halloween, classic Halloween, cheesy, cutesy, ecletic, classy, old school Halloween,spooky, cutesy and sweet.....

While these terms may be PERFECTLY clear to the poster, what exactly do they mean? What is creepy to one may be over the top for others. Someone used the term macbre--well that is more specific by definition. Haunted Mansion is specific (although I had to have someone define and explain it to me last year). 

Things to put on a mantel give us clues to types of things. Graveyard stuff, ditto. No glitter is specific. Things that hang is a perfect clue. Body parts, witch bottles, things for my garden, no stretch webs, these are all specific and give your Secret Reaper some clues and insight into you and your likes.

Some have posted some very specifics. Great. Others have been more vague and general with terms that all might not interpret the same. So, consider going back and either editing your post with specifics or add a new post. I am not sure if the edited posts would show up on a search as changed. So, as we stalk our victims, reapees lets give them some DETAILS, DETAILS, DETAILS.

Remember that some areas don't put Halloween out until late. WIth the early shipping date it may be difficult fo some to find things.

Let the fun begin, continue and the wondering about who is stalking you drive you insane. You will be a better ghoul on the big night for it!!!!!!!!


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

jenscats5 said:


> OK I signed up!
> 
> Likes: New at Halloween decorating, but I do a lot of different things: I have a graveyard, toxic waste dump, spider area, evil lawnmower, "medical area" , etc - so body parts are cool, indoor decorations, styrofoam heads, gargoyles, green string lights, skeletons/skulls, spiders, bats, spider webs.....I like lots of things....
> 
> Dislikes: Clowns (not my thing), old-fashioned stuff, overly theme related things (like Jason, Mike Myers, etc....)


I've also been looking for those grow-in-water things (brain, snakes, shark, other animals) & CANNOT find them anywhere locally! And LED lights are cool - the spotlights or Halloween-colored string lights.....And one can never have enough Creepy Cloth!! So there's more ideas....

And this stuff is awesome IMO: http://www.glowbottles.com/product.html


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

printersdevil - you hit the nail on the head! "Old School" to me is definitely NOT "old school" to my hunk of a man. (Excuse me while I wipe my drool.) He's 16 years older than me, so you can imagine what each of us deems vintage, old school, etc. OMG I LOVE THAT MAN OF MINE! *sigh*

Okay, back on topic before Larry spanks me. 


(jenscats, THANKS A MILLION for sharing the link to the GID product. I recently purchased some highlighters to drain in my potion bottles, but I like this product much better. Just ordered the 6 bottles. Can't wait to try them out! )


I'm off to re-read my Likes/Dislikes and amend as necessary.


----------



## RunawayOctober (Jul 3, 2011)

RunawayOctober said:


> We're having a mostly indoor party. I'll be doing a spider cave on the front porch, boarded up windows and maybe some silhouettes on the garage door. Tombstones, eyes in the bushes, spiderwebs and candles in the back. No real theme inside though debating on a witch/fortune telling area. I'll be sticking to more of the haunted mansion, macabre elegant stuff.
> 
> Likes: Spooky, but not too gory. LOVE anything anatomical or science in nature. Skulls (the more anatomically correct the better), bones, crows, owls, witch jars/labels, masquerade type masks, candles/lighting, zombies, ***Ouija Boards***, brains, candelabras, Halloween art just on the edge of not so Halloweeny that I can hang it year round , beakers, "laboratory", gargoyles, steampunkish or Victorian, mirrors, spell books, fortune telling, tarot, anything witch related, apothecary jars, busts, LOVE old books, jacobs ladders, orante or beat-up picture frames, cool serving dishes/platters/bowls, don't mind gllitter.
> 
> ...


I edited this a smidgen. I don't think I'll be doing a butcher shop theme and just stick with a witchy/haunted/elegant theme in our main rooms. If you have any questions at all about my taste, check the link I posted. You should be able to see everything, even if you don't have an account. To see bigger pictures, click on the picture. To see the original source, click the picture again.  Hope this helps someone.


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

I hope Ive been specific enough....will some of yous read mine for me and tell me if you understand? I'm at bottom of page three. Please?

I do know my victim isn't adding anything so they may just be stuck with what I have.


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

GiggleFairy said:


> (jenscats, THANKS A MILLION for sharing the link to the GID product. I recently purchased some highlighters to drain in my potion bottles, but I like this product much better. Just ordered the 6 bottles. Can't wait to try them out! )


AND it's inexpensive enough to be part of the Secret Reaper! Let me know how they turn out!


----------



## BeaconSamurai (Nov 5, 2009)

Sorry for such a late posting, been busy. 

Likes: Anything that a young kid would enjoy. Something to go along with my displays or can be used in my Karate school (I decorate for halloween)

Dislikes: Not much, I'm a pretty open guy.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Si-cotik said:


> I hope Ive been specific enough....will some of yous read mine for me and tell me if you understand? I'm at bottom of page three. Please?
> 
> I do know my victim isn't adding anything so they may just be stuck with what I have.


Easy enough, you want something for a witch theme and candy corn but no guts.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Ghouliette wrote this on page three: This is for both myself & Ghouliet ~ consider us one Reapee!

Likes: Non-baby zombies, body parts, skeletons & loose bones, spooky music, ground popper coffins (those small ones that look like just the top of the coffin), and pretty much any animal you may find in a cemetery (rats, birds, cats, dogs, bats, etc) - bonus points if any of these animals are ALSO zombies. Thrift store, yard sale & homemade items are awesome.

Dislikes: Clowns (and circus themed stuff in general), zombie babies, anything too cutesy or glittery

Really, what we would love is things we can use in our cemetery. <3 

I think it is pretty clear cut, but lets see if I can add anything since this is the first year we have made our own props. There is still a lot of projects on our to do list like... grave digger, the only part we have for him is a lantern, a fog chiller, boarded windows, raven, owl creepy cemetery sounds, any ground breaker that moves, ours are all still store bought ones. Even a box of the 1-1/2 inch pink or blue foamboard or even the 1 inch stuff, would be great since we can not buy it here in AZ. We are currently looking to match a column (Candle holder) we bought at Big Lots and have not been able to find a match. We also like thrift store items that we can use on headstones, you can check out the thrift store finds thread to see the types of things we have purchased. I know a lot of this stuff is way over budget for the reaper but they will give you a sense of where we are going with our cemetery haunt.


----------



## badgirl (May 4, 2008)

badgirl said:


> Since it appears that everyone is getting their victims I figured I'd better get off my tail and post my likes and dislikes!
> 
> Likes: Vintage/Retro Halloween pieces, Pin-up and girly Halloween stuff, Haunted Mansion memorabilia (It's what made me love Halloween and I always torture my kids into riding it multiple times!), classy Halloween decor and any entertaining items as we have a big adult party every year, homemade items will be treasured and greatly appreciated as I <3 a creative mind and a fellow crafter, pvc candles (as I say I'm going to make them every year and never get time), spiders and bats and mice (oh my!), and most everything that screams HALLOWEEN! I am totally ok with unique finds, recycled, crafted, and thrift store pieces....sometimes the bargain makes the treasure all the more sweet!
> 
> ...


----------



## ROCKNRUDE (Apr 13, 2009)

My Reaper probably has this already but just in case...(It's a little more fleshed out.)

Likes.
Skulls, skeletons, zombies, spiders, bats, ravens, black cats, jack o lanterns, pirates, gravestones, body parts, gore is ok. Stuff for the mantle. Stuff for a graveyard. Partyware, dinnerware, drinkware. Micheal Myers, Freddy Krueger, Jason Voorhees, Leatherface, Sam (Trick 'r Treat), Gwar, Nox Arcana, Midnight Syndicate. Vintage items, Handmade items.

I'm not a big fan of cutesie stuff, NO GLITTER! The spookier, creepier, scarier, the BETTER!


----------



## Growler (Aug 12, 2008)

LOL, every time someone mentions "no glitter" I want to send them a big jar of it.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

MissMandy said:


> I'm doing my first 'big' haunt this year, so I could use a wittle bit of everything lol.
> 
> Likes: body parts (arms, legs, hands, feet, heads, intestines), gross fake food, skeletons/skulls, black cats, owls, buzzard, rats, spiders, potion bottles and potion bottle labels, jars filled with specimens/oddities, spell books (real or homemade), black creepy cloth and/or black lace, candelabras, Funkins, Jack-O-Lanterns, vintage decor and even remake vintage. I too, love yard sale/flea market finds (old rusty bird cage, old candle holders, creepy portraits, rusty old lantern, BLOW MOLDS). I also appreciate homemade/crafty things like an eerie wreath or something  I like some country and primitive decor too.
> EDIT: Also love Yankee candle Halloween stuff. In need of some scary sounds music for my haunt too
> ...



Do ya'll think this is detailed enough?


----------



## scarey (Feb 1, 2011)

with all this specifics info...two things that I would love to have for my house this year (but will likely not have time to create-cause I will be going on vacation for 3 wks) are sally's cookbook with a spoon with holes in it =) ....and zeros tombstone....love home made things...however I am not picky.... this is just incase my secret reaper is 'stuck'..oh....haunted presents under a xmas tree would also be fantastic....


----------



## madame_mcspanky (Sep 21, 2010)

Spookilicious mama said:


> *Well I just wanted to say that your name is one of the best names Ive seen in a long time, LOVE IT!*


Awww, you're making me blush. Haha. 

Thanks, Spooki!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Oh yeah, I forgot to add any fortune teller type stuff and things for my Halloween tree. It only has a set of witch hat lights and is sad.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Miss Mandy, I think you gave plenty of options for your reaper to choose from. Maybe I'm your reaper........buwhahahaha!


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

or.......... maybe not.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

or..........maybe I am.


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

Tannasgach said:


> or..........maybe I am.


OR... MAYBE i AM....


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

me too! me too! oh wait....maybe not....oh yeah maybe


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I can't wait for the breaking news story----mysterious package being invesitaged for possible Terror=ism fraud. It was in a big brown box with lots of drawings, stickers, designs on the outside and the return address was Secret Reaper. After the the TERROR ghouls inspected it, it was found to be a fraud that continues to baffle everyone. The CDC--that's Center for Drastic Couriers is investigating the UPS, or Unidentified Purple Substance and the USPS, Unidentified Silvery Purple Substance to find and develop an appropriate antidote for what is being called "glitter". 

Remember, Halloween freaks, ie... friends, beware of the package containing glitter. A small card was found inside signed simply Growler.


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Actually MissMandy, wouldn't it freak you out to know you helped design your own gift?


----------



## sikntwizted (Oct 26, 2007)

What if you were actually your own SR? "Wow self, I sent a box identical to this with the exact same stuff packaged the exact same way to my victim. What are the odds of that?"


----------



## greaseballs80 (Sep 25, 2009)

Ok updated my list again.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> Actually MissMandy, wouldn't it freak you out to know you helped design your own gift?



How exactly am I "designing my own gift"?? I listed my likes and dislikes, just like everyone else did. We were told to go into as much detail as possible


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

MissMandy said:


> How exactly am I "designing my own gift"?? I listed my likes and dislikes, just like everyone else did. We were told to go into as much detail as possible


What if I am your secret reaper? And you helped me bounce ideas when I was only really getting you to say you liked it. Or maybe not. ( I should have quoted the other ones claiming you so that would have made more sense!)


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

No biggie


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> What if I am your secret reaper? And you helped me bounce ideas when I was only really getting you to say you liked it. Or maybe not. ( I should have quoted the other ones claiming you so that would have made more sense!)



Awesome!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Oooo, If my reaper is from up North, I miss the fall, so some pressed fall leaves would rock!


----------



## krnlmustrd (Oct 14, 2010)

I included my general likes/dislikes/themes with my submission, but I don't think my reaper necessarily needs to follow that or be very concerned with what I would like. If I wanted something i liked so badly, I'd just go out and get it myself. (Note, handmade things are great because I'm terrible at that...) I joined the exchange with the expectation that I'd be receiving something more in line with the reaper's interests. You know, like trying new things which I'm totally looking forward to. I'd really be happy with anything.


----------



## halloween junkie (Mar 14, 2009)

Ok so I don't know if my SR needs more help with mine but here goes. 

I do most of my decorating outside with a graveyard and a little lair on my front porch that I try to change up every year that kids have to go into to get their treats! So anything that could go into that. I love costumes & masks, doesn't matter what kinds I just keep collecting them over the years and buy them at yardsales. I also build my own props and have alot of projects printed out from here and put into what I call my Halloween Bible's ( which my husband said "OH NO Mommies Halloween Bible's are out!" He know's that means trouble!)


Last year my SR included stickers for my daughter which I thought was very nice and my daughter was super excited! I now also have a son. So if you would like to include kid things that's ok with me.

But most importantly HAVE FUN putting together what ever you want! I said in my other post when it comes to Halloween there are no bad choices at gift giving! 

I'm sure I will love and cherish what ever my SR gives me!!!


----------



## Mystikgarden (Aug 9, 2008)

Updated my list and my profile page. I hope my SR is stalking me


----------



## madame_mcspanky (Sep 21, 2010)

Not that anyone would care or anything, but I do LOVE skeletons. Big, little, gory, cute, fabulous, or traditional. A lady can never have too many skeletons.


----------



## gypsybandit (Sep 6, 2010)

I've posted on here previously, but now I'm worried I was to vague. So here goes:
My favorite scary movies are the original Children of the Corn and The original Nightmare on Elm Street.

I would love a homemade gift, but it doesn't have to be. I'm not very crafty, but I'm going to attempt a homemade gift for my victim.

My outdoor decorating theme is going to be haunted harvest. So scarecrows, cornstsalks, pumpkins, crows, and anything that would go with that theme.

My dogs are huge part of my life and I always try to involve them n the festivities. They love toys. I know I'm shameless.

My indoor theme is going to consist of a fortune teller room. So a crystal ball and scarves. 

I also like spiders, bats, skeletons, pirates, anything gypsy related. Pumpkins and jack o lanterns. Rats and spiderwebs. Witches are my favorite. I like signs that with clever sayings. Tombstones with cool epitaphs. 

One thing I have my eye on is a cool wreath with feathers, but can't justify paying $30.00 for it.

Dislikes: clowns, and glitter.


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

Si... I think you were specific enough, but if you don't mind? what is a witchypoo? I have seen the name here and there, but no clue.

Beacon... Don't worry 'bout it, we still got time. I posted late too.

gypsy... I liked the orig. Nightmare on Elm Street better too. The 2nd was just... Well. nevermind on that. Also, I forgot to mention that I like signs as well. I should go update, but there is so much on there already.

I was wondering... I have a person that has a specific theme sort of thing, and I have something that is not specifically for that, but I think it would fit nicely in their theme. Thing of it is, these things I would like to give this person are made of a specific metal and will take up half my budget... So, I am debating, do I send these nice but few things or do I scrap them and send more stuff that is less expensive? Decisions Decisions. Any advice?


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

Witchiepoo is a witch from the kids show (70s) called H.R. Pufnstuff. She's more of a wacky witch who coveted a golden flute that could talk. Here:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/H.R._Pufnstuf
http://www.billiehayes.com/photos.html


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Si-cotik said:


> Witchiepoo is a witch from the kids show (70s) called H.R. Pufnstuff. She's more of a wacky witch who coveted a coveted flute that could talk. ]


Nice! H.R. Pufnstuff, who's your friend when things get rough?


----------



## frenchy (Dec 16, 2007)

i will update mine now just to help a bit my SR 
related to witch theme could be frame of people who change when you look at them ,sign home made about broom parking or abut spell ect. skull,could be light string of light orange we never have too much of them lol 
Cemetary theme could be body part ,bones, sign, lantern , home made is great ,
Harry Potter wand
i am happy with whatever you come up with .
hope it helps a bit more
Frenchy
except gore things .


----------



## candymom (May 11, 2011)

My part in our haunt is that of the cook( Butcher ) So any thing that would fit in a kitchen. I make chocolates, can always use molds ect.


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

Dear SR. I would like to add taper candles, real or fake, to my list of likes. Thank you.


----------



## ArtVan (Jul 21, 2004)

Hello,

My haunt has a pirate ship , Lab and Witches hut ..
I hope this helps you out ..


----------



## Paulaween (Apr 16, 2011)

I am new to the forum, well I lurked for YEARS before joining and have very few posts.Another thread suggested if you didnt put alot of likes and dislikes and you dont have much (anything) on your profile page that it might be hard for your secret reaper to buy or make for you. So I decided to give a little more info in case it helps.Its taking me a little while to do so cuz I have been in advanced algebra hell. 
About me: I am 44 female a complete Pepsi addict and Mother of 2. I used to breed CHiahuahua's. done with that but still have 4 dogs that are mine. been home haunting for 20 years. In a house we as a family grew out of 14 years ago. I am 5 classes away from finishing my bachelors in social work. 
I am in the process of buiding a crypt for my front yard. Foam goes on today. then its paint paint paint. my goal for halloween this years is to finish the crypt. maybe make a beloved tombstone like Terra's. Maybe make a arched gate? My ambition will probably exceed my available time. My fence is mostly shot although just need new 1x2s and some paint. I love love creepy old cemetery's. I was born in New Orleans so maybe that explains it. 
I could use pvc candles. I love them and havent really made any yet. I would love a spell book have wanted to make one for years and havent yet. I love the paper mache stuff people do. Looking for a gargole thats 15 16 inches or taller. to put on top of arched entry . I love homeade. I love stuff that looks aged, tattered, torn, distressed, I love candelabra's. But dont have much inside room left.
I am a very easy person to please. 
I am not into gore to much although I love zombies, they can be a little gory. Not into horror movies. They dont scare me like the 5 o'clock news does. I realy just got into this to share and make some new friends on here. I hope that this helps you my secret reaper in case you were scratching your head over me.


----------



## Hearts1003 (Aug 23, 2010)

I do not have pics posted on here at all! I will fix that asap! I have posted on here a lot though. Just incase my reaper is having any trouble whatsoever and just doesn't know what to do - I am a HARRY POTTER FREAK! I'm obsessed but in a completely good way.


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

UH. I wish I would have known that. I just put a quiddich (sp?) game out in the thrift store last week. It was in good shape. Only like 5 or 6 bucks. I coulda told you about it.


----------



## Hearts1003 (Aug 23, 2010)

SimplyJenn:1147147 said:


> UH. I wish I would have known that. I just put a quiddich (sp?) game out in the thrift store last week. It was in good shape. Only like 5 or 6 bucks. I coulda told you about it.


 Thank you for just mentioning it! I'm a full on Harry Potter addict. I went to midnight book and movie releases. Collect anything Potter. I collect the cards, legos, stickers, pens, paper, you name it, etc. I went to The Wizarding World of Harry Potter last summer too. There is so much Potter stuff I don't even have a fraction of whst is out there. I collect the Harry Potter cards too.


----------

